# SECRET SANTA-



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 21, 2005)

I was thinking we should start a post to let everyone know when we receive our secret santa gifts. I know a few of us have already received there gifts. Our Secret Santas will know we received them at least. Sooooo---I did just today, and I am TRYING to be a good little (OK, BIG) girl and not peek, but I dont know how long I can hold out! THANK YOU MY SECRET SANTA. Corinne


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes *PLEASE* post when/that you got your gifts. I need to know!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 21, 2005)

bump---MaryLou, could we have this pinned?? Corinne


----------



## Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

I got my gift, from Aggravation Acres. I couldn't resist opening



She got me a book called "Rising Tide", which is on the Missisppi flood of 1927, a mini foal halter and blanket. The mini stuff doesn't do me good YET but I will keep it til I actually have a mini foal



On a humourous note hehe, it fits my 60lb rottie x pup (he's 15 months old) PERFECTLY LOL much to Bronx's chargin hehe!!! Thank you SOOO much Debra!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, I couldnt wait,



I couldnt resist opening the lovely wrapped packages, I received from Leya (Jacks Thunder)



I got a beautiful antique Santa ornamant and the book I have been wanting..A veterinary guide for Miniature Horses. Thank you for the gifts



Corinne


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Nov 23, 2005)

I just got my gift today and I couldn't resist opening it........ I got a really cute snowman and his dog they sing jingle bells, his head moves the dog moves and then they shake. It is the cutest thing I have ever seen and I love snowmen. Thank you so much Pam Christopher (Just another cowgirl). I am glad I opened it early so I can put it out for everyone to see. Thanks again Pam good job!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

> I just got my gift today and I couldn't resist opening it........ I got a really cute snowman and his dog they sing jingle bells, his head moves the dog moves and then they shake. It is the cutest thing I have ever seen and I love snowmen. Thank you so much Pam Christopher (Just another cowgirl). I am glad I opened it early so I can put it out for everyone to see. Thanks again Pam good job!


I am so glad you like it!!!!



You got it pretty quick too, I mailed it exactly a week ago. Ontario to Wisconsin in a week, that's pretty good. Good for you for opening it right up, I can't wait until Christmas either.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 24, 2005)

ooops when are we supose to have it sent out by?


----------



## REO (Nov 24, 2005)

It was in the email I sent out. Gifts are to be mailed by December 1st.


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Nov 25, 2005)

Lisa

You are very welcome.



I mailed it early since I had no idea how long it would take going through customs.

Have a nice Christmas. We are just stuffed today.



It is only about the second time I have cooked a turkey, and it was gooood..






Deb


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 25, 2005)

Corinne,

I'm so glad you like the gifts!





I hope you have a wonderful Holiday Season!

Your new friend,





Leya


----------



## tinacvt (Nov 25, 2005)

I too couldn't resist opening my package that arrived today



Thank you Buckskin Gal I love the painted pony and the ornament.












I will hang it on the tree at work, my new kitten keeps denuding my tree at home


----------



## Leeana (Nov 25, 2005)

Sending out my persons gift's tommarow, picked them up some stuff today!






Leeana


----------



## shane (Nov 26, 2005)

i hope my sectret santa got her pressie i posted it two weeks ago! to carolina.


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Nov 26, 2005)

Just got my Secret Santa gift. Thank you so much.



Rose Peterson of Loess Hills Miniature Horses. The Ornament is so beautiful.



I thought I got a real cute match book also but found out it has a life saver in it.



Which is even better because I don't smoke. I am waiting until Christmas to open the wrapped present. Thanks Again





Deb


----------



## Loess Hills (Nov 26, 2005)

Deb - I just read your post and can't believe you received it so quickly! Mailed late Wednesday afternoon.

Hope you will enjoy all the gifts.......if it were me, I couldn't wait until Christmas, know I'll have to open mine right away.











By the way, I love your farm name! There are days we all feel that way. Best of Holiday wishes to you!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 26, 2005)

So glad you like your gifts. It was a lot of fun searching through your posts to see what you like and I just hoped you didn't already have the same one.



It was fun shopping for you, and was surprised you received it so fast.Hugs from your Secret Santa, Mary



tinacvt said:


> I too couldn't resist opening my package that arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minihorsehugs (Nov 26, 2005)

My Mom sent ours on Wendsday, so they should be arriving. But we had a missunderstanding... she thought I had put a card in with the gift with our forumn names on it, but I didnt, and asked her to put one in the box when she mailed them. I appoligize for this, and will be watching to see when the gifts arrive, and will let them konw than who's name I had. I am very sorry for this! Happy Secret Santaing!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Nov 26, 2005)

COME ON FOLKS, DON'T JUST TELL US ABOUT THOSE WONDERFUL GIFTS - POST PICS SO WE CAN ALL SEE!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Okay, I sent out my gift today, but being a bit dense, I forgot to include the card I bought for my secret santa. So, whoever gets my name (Lisa Johnston, from Mission, BC), thats me LOL!


----------



## justaboutgeese (Nov 27, 2005)

Getting my secret santa gift taken care of has been one of the few things I was able to accomplish this month. I hope it suits the person recieving it.


----------



## jmejemima (Nov 27, 2005)

> i hope my sectret santa got her pressie i posted it two weeks ago! to carolina.


I got it, I got it!! (first chance I had to post was today) I received the package on Friday and after about 30 seconds of head scratching, thinking what did I order and where did it come from, I realized what it was!!!! And immediately tore into it!!

For someone who likes Irish items, I couldn't have gotten a better Secret Santa!! You don't get anymore authentic than someone who LIVES in Ireland!!

The first thing I saw upon opening the box was the newspaper that was the "stuffing". The top sheet was laid across everything very neatly. It was the (then) current classified listing of horses for sale! It was very neat to read and I will have to save it! (and all the crumpled pages, I unfolded those and it was about cattle and sheep and such....very interesting!!)

Now the goodies....







Shane sent me 2 broches/pins -- 1 a lucky clover and the other, well, I'm not sure exactly what the other one represents, but its very pretty!

Plus, a handpainted slate that says "Cead mile failte" which means Love, Loyalty, and Friendship. I've always wanted one of these, so this is great!

AND, a "shillelagh" (don't ask me about the pronunciation of this one!) which is really cool and has a little story attached...the jist of which says (my interpretation) that the shillelagh symbolizes that its owner has roots in Ireland. (is that right, Shane?)

All in all, it's great! THANKS so much, Shane!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. My gift will be going out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2005)

I want you to know that I matched you with SHANE on purpose and gave her your request! I had fun with the matches!


----------



## jmejemima (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Robin!! I did wonder if that was the case! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 27, 2005)

I was wondering if names were just randomly drawn or if names were picked for certain people. Guess this lets me know that they are selected for certain people. Mary



REO said:


> I want you to know that I matched you with SHANE on purpose and gave her your request! I had fun with the matches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ (Nov 27, 2005)

Got my gifts from CAM (Debra)






P.m'd her last night but forgot to post here.

It was the NICEST gift I have ever received and want to say THANK YOU again to Debra for her kindness and generous gifts.

First, Deb made a donation to the American Cancer Society ....which was an awesome gift as it honors all those who fought cancer and are gone but never forgotten by all of us.....and also those bravely fighting the disease now. There has been alot of cancer in my family over the years and some friends fighting it. This gift means alot to me and I know Debra has her ties to this gift too.

BUT she didn't just stop there, 2 boxes arrived yesterday. Inside were show grooming supplies(hoof polish, hoof polish remover, quik silver shampoo and show sheen) Box 2 had a Oster Equine Series 7 piece Grooming Kit.....very fancy



with a really nice carrying case! Am I lucky guy or what?





I am just blown away by the kindness of someone I have never met. I am not surprised though as she is a member of this awesome forum. All of the grooming supplies were sure needed to get me started in showing(I am starting from scratch in this show stuff and Deb has me on the right track). Thanks again Deb!

P.S. REO, thank you for making this all happen



You paired up 2 strangers and little did you know how much cancer has touched both our lives. Never have I smiled so much knowing some else cares so much. It humbles me how much we all have in common even living across the country.


----------



## CAM (Nov 28, 2005)

Russ said:


> Got my gifts from CAM (Debra)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome Russ. I am so happy to bring a smile to the face of someone I have never met and who is so far away. Now go out there next year and bring home some blues!


----------



## REO (Nov 28, 2005)

No, not certain people, it was mostly random, a few like someone asking for Irish things and I matched her with our Irish member, or people asking for certain gifts, I matched with the people I knew could do the best to give those. Mostly random, but I go with my gut feelings too. Like the above post.

My goal is/was for everyone to be happy and have fun!

I'll be mailing my gift out in a day or so!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok.. mine didnt get mailed out on Saturday it went out today... and... I got a Delivery Confirmation on it so I will know when you get it!!! Just remember Santa is watching you...


----------



## shane (Nov 28, 2005)

jmejemima said:


> Thanks Robin!!  I did wonder if that was the case!  You did a great job!!!
> 508015[/snapback]
> ​


thanks robin jemima was a joy to shop for HAPPY CHRISTMAS ALL


----------



## minih (Nov 28, 2005)

I mailed my secret santa gift today at noon, and came home tonight to find mine in the mailbox!

I love it !!! I just do not know who to thank, it did not have their name in it. I do know they live in Amelia, Virginia. Come out, come out whoever you are!



It is a lovely gift to give someone who just wanted something to do with horses. It is a candle that you put oil in, and the wick is at the top in a glass holder. Looks like pewter wrapped around a glass globe, very pretty. My pictures do not do it justice. Thank you!





front:






Back:


----------



## Erica (Nov 28, 2005)

I sent my SS gift off today as well........but it has a Long way to go to reach it's destination, and the post office only said that it could be shipped one way, but that it would be there in time. Now I know why people grip about the fares for shipping horses overseas, just shipping a little box the only way it would ship was $39. I sure hope it makes it there before Christmas, I have faith it will.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2005)

Erica, I know what you mean about shipping,mine cost $16.70 to have it shipped and if I wanted it returned in case it was undeliverable, I had to pay another $16.70, of which I deceided to send it out airmail, for just a little more but it included a return to me. It was shipped out last Wednesday and I still havent seen my S.S. person post on here. So I am hoping it made it there Ok. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 28, 2005)

WAHOO!



I recieved my gift today, I just had to open it - it was such a big box! ( Ok ok - I would have opened it even if it was a teeny tiny box!!






) It is a lovely smelling vanilla candle set - I LOVE CANDLES!



I will leave every thing in the box though and stick it under the tree untill Christmas!



Thank you Alice Nevlau!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 28, 2005)

I am sending mine out tomorrow.

I was starting to protest the U.S.P.S. no Christmas Policy and was writing all over the box when I thought...my Secret Santa might be scared to open the box! Oh well all in fun, not fanatical, just tired of the Holiday Tree thing when it is a Christmas tree! Can't wait to hear when my person gets their gift! It is so much fun to shop!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 28, 2005)

Well mine isnt even close to ready to go out. Still havent got a clue what to get my person. Hence I think this is the last year I will be in it. Last year my persons name was give to two people, so that wasnt that fun. THis year im just stumped and cant find anything nice around here.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 28, 2005)

I know what you mean about out of the U.S. shipping!! mine was close to $15.00 to send....Hope it makes it ok...I sent it last week!!!



WOW! Erica, $39 to ship!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine cost a lil bit more than i had expected to ship priority mail and have a delivery confirmation done.. and its only going 500 miles....



and yes it is going to a state in the US from WV. Ha.. thought i was gonna give ya all a hint didnt ya??


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2005)

Lori so glad you like the candle set. It sure didn't take long for you to get it I sent it out Fri Nov 25.

I like do the S.S. I know when I get mine I will open it right away I am not good about waiting for

Christmas. Alice Neveau


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 28, 2005)

How nice you could do that. Really makes it special and I think it is all fun to have people we don't even know to pick out gifts for.










REO said:


> No, not certain people, it was mostly random, a few like someone asking for Irish things and I matched her with our Irish member, or people asking for certain gifts, I matched with the people I knew could do the best to give those. Mostly random, but I go with my gut feelings too. Like the above post. My goal is/was for everyone to be happy and have fun!
> 
> I'll be mailing my gift out in a day or so!
> 
> ...


----------



## wishful (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm sending my S.S out Saturday. I had a lot of fun shopping for the gifts.

I love it, I'm in for every year. Hey, maybe we could do a birthday wheel, what do ya think Robin?


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 28, 2005)

I got mine today





It is from PL Miniatures ~ Leslie Suzanne Scott in Greenville, IL

I got 2 lil statues, one is a tiny appy falabella the other is a lil pinto mini/shetland I think. Too cute! I also got a bag of apple horse treats! They love them as I already gave some out.



I also got a white decal with 3 horses running for my truck window. Which is perfect, since my truck is white.



Love it all!!

Thank You! Thank You!!






Sheri Hill

PS I finished mine today so will be sending it out to my person.


----------



## minih (Nov 28, 2005)

I found out my secret santa was Mandy---minihorsehugs





Thank you Mandy! We were stalled across the isle from you at Nationals, we were the ones that had to keep petting your little pugs when you walked past!


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2005)

Aww thats great evryone loves their gifts I am scared to know how much Ill have to pay from ontario canda ot the staes OUCH!


----------



## justaboutgeese (Nov 29, 2005)

My secret Santa turned out to be Debby from Georgia. It was such a thoughtful and useful gift that I will use as a part of my daily life. I can only say many thanks. It came at a time when a gift with a smile attached happens to mean allot in my life. Again many thanks and best wishes for the coming holiday season.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Karen Hunter....thanks so much for my Mini Dachshund stuff!!! My camera is broken or I would take a pic. Also got a perpetual zipper pouch that it took me a bit to figure out! lol I got a calendar and a wall hanging with a doxie on it. I love them thanks a million!



[/SIZE]

My secret santa gift went out fedex today........





Lyn


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 29, 2005)

I sent mine out today!!!!








Liz R.


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 29, 2005)

Sooo what is One to do if we sent it out over a week ago with Priority and it SHOULD have been received BUT No received notice??


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

I got mine on Friday the 25th!!! So since it was the 25th I stared at it for about an hour then opened it.....LOL!!!! So what if it was the 25th of November





*THANK YOU MONA!!!!* I LOVE THE OVERO HORSE SHIRT!!!





And the little "I LOVE HORSES" wall hanging SO CUTE!!!





THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!








My SS gift will be headed off tomorrow!


----------



## Mona (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to hear it made it to you, and that you like it. Does the t-shirt fit? I inquired to someone that knows you, and was given in the range of 2 sizes, so opted to go with the larger, as I didn't want it to be too small.



Tapestry Minis said:


> I got mine on Friday the 25th!!!  So since it was the 25th I stared at it for about an hour then opened it.....LOL!!!!  So what if it was the 25th of November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2005)

hmmm, I sent mine out last Wednesday to Canada airmail, havent seen no post yet. Anyone know how long it should take to get there airmail, you would think she would have it by now right??? Corinne


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 29, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> hmmm, I sent mine out last Wednesday to Canada airmail, havent seen no post yet. Anyone know how long it should take to get there airmail, you would think she would have it by now right???  Corinne
> 509339[/snapback]
> ​


From Canada to TN took about 2 weeks airmail


----------



## Leihala (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank You REO for undertaking this big "project".



It is not an easy task and your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 29, 2005)

> hmmm, I sent mine out last Wednesday to Canada airmail, havent seen no post yet. Anyone know how long it should take to get there airmail, you would think she would have it by now right??? Corinne


I have sent priority before and that has taken 2 weeks. SO I would give it a few more weeks.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok.. I just recieved my delivery confirmation for my Secret Santa so i know you recieved it today at 12:29 pm... so please post as soon as you can!!!





You know I think the anticipation of waiting for the person to recieve your gift is worse than the wait and time spent wondering when you will get yours..lol


----------



## Miniv (Nov 30, 2005)

I just sent my person their package today....TO CANADA. Was told it would take 4 to 10 days.....hmmmmm.......

MA


----------



## Marion (Nov 30, 2005)

I wanted my person to know that their books will be coming Amazon, and they should be there by the 6th. I don't think they put an invoice it so you will not know it is from me. It is three books by the same author.


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Nov 30, 2005)

I mailed mine out yesterday, it was heading to the east coast, hope the person likes it.


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine went 2 days ago- to the states 4-10 days.

Tiffany


----------



## Leeana (Nov 30, 2005)

My person should be getting her's pretty soon .....





Leeana


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be sending mine outon Friday. I had to get some last minute things for it.

I hope they like the things I got for them.

Christy

I'm patiently waiting for mine to get here. I can't wait to see where it comes from.


----------



## Jess P (Nov 30, 2005)

I should be sending mine out tomorrow. I had a little problem trying to find something to finish a part of the present...


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't guaruntee it will be shipped by the first, but by the 3rd for sure. Having an issue with getting to the post office.


----------



## Dee (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh I got mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am trying to not open it until christmas







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS!!!!!!!!

Dee


----------



## ruffian (Dec 1, 2005)

I got mine yesterday!! Trying to hold out till Christmas, or at least tonight!

Thanks Sherry!!

I'll post again after I've R I P P E D open the beautiful wrapping

Ruffian


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 1, 2005)

Im Glad you recieved it Dana.. I was worried when i recieved the delivery confirmation yesterday. Then I seen you were reading the forum last night and didnt post... had me wondering if it might have gotten left in someone else's mailbox instead of yours.... If you have opened the box already, everything inside is individually wrapped... you can go ahead and peek its ok.. I know I am going to have a hard time not peeking...LOL

Sherry


----------



## wcr (Dec 1, 2005)

Come on all you scrooges who want to wait until Xmas! Let your little kid out to play and rip those presents open!!!!!!! We are waiting impatiently to find out what's in them.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine is wrapped and ready to mail. Will have it in the mail before noon. Hope you like what I got.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 1, 2005)

I received mine today YEAH!!!

Thank you Libby



Hurry Santa so I can see what it is



.

I'm anxious for my person to receive hers.


----------



## RNR (Dec 1, 2005)

I got mine today!! Thanks YOU New_Image!! I love all my goodies! I was going to be a good girl and not open it till Christmas but I had to open the packing box becaue it was jingling well when I did everything was packed in tissue and I could not help myself!!!!!!!! There were 2 horse ordmnets one of them was the one jingling! There was also a Red Halter that I was actually heading the the tack shop to buy one in that color and size perfect!! and a Candle the car smells soo good becasue The candle let off a strong smell when I took it out of the box!!! I also got a PIc os Image in his santa hat!!!! That was in the card!!

I will post pics when I get home!

RNR


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man, the little kid in me is going nuts! I still haven't gotten mine. I've been very good Santa, really.





Sure hope it comes soon.


----------



## mistyrose (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear it got there OK CindiM, you don't really have to wait for Santa!


----------



## Russ (Dec 1, 2005)

Heads up to my secret santa person(somewhere out in the western part of U.S.



)....I sent the package today and they told me my person should have the package no later than Dec. 8th. I REALLY taped that box up good....your gonna hate me.



Sure hope you like the gifts....I tried my best





On a side note, boy was the postal servive ever bombarded with packages! It was really busy today and they told me this is just the start of the busy season.


----------



## Josie (Dec 1, 2005)

I got a package today from Piedmont, SC. I do not know anyone is Piedmont, SC so I am thinking this must be from my Secret Santa. If it is, thank you very much!!! I am trying very hard not to open it unil CHRISTMAS, BUT don't know if I will make it. It looks VERY interesting!

When I do open it, you will know because I will call you.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

Josie


----------



## Sandy S. (Dec 1, 2005)

OURS WAS HERE WHEN I GOT HOME FROM WORK TODAY. ALL THE WAY FROM NIAGARA, ONTARIO. THANK YOU "MY LIL SHOW GIRL" & MUFFIN & LOCO U. I LOVE IT. IT IS A COVERED WAGON PICTURE FRAME.

AND GUESS WHAT PICTURE WILL GO IN IT.

THIS ONE:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree...the little kid in us is wanting to see what you received as much as what we receive.






Go to it and take a picture so we can see it. It has ben so much fun seeing the pictures of what others received!!






Mary



wcr said:


> Come on all you scrooges who want to wait until Xmas!  Let your little kid out to play and rip those presents open!!!!!!!  We are waiting impatiently to find out what's in them.
> 510371[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## virginia (Dec 1, 2005)

I GOT MINE!!!! I did open the first part which was filled with wonderful Xmas ornaments of a type I've not seen and I LOVE them. They'll get a special place on my tree and the rest will go under my tree to be opened on Xmas. Thank you Jane. I see the fine hand of REO in the SS selection!!!

Ginny StP


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, you caught me!



I told Jane, "Turn about is fair play!"




*JOY *


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 2, 2005)

Aren't you a good girl, Ginny?? I'm glad you like them, and I hope you like what's left!!!


----------



## CKC (Dec 2, 2005)

I got mine from Heather at Mulligans Run Farm. Thank you so much. I am holding out until Christmas.














Kim


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent mine before Thanksgiving and know it got there on NOV 22nd I was hoping my person would post and let me know if they like what I chose but maybe they havent unwrapped yet or maybe my choice wasnt right




as Ihavent seen a post here about it.


----------



## dtdminis (Dec 2, 2005)

Sent mine out Monday - and I know my person will post when she receives it.





Shopping was FUN ... Now the wait and suspense of hoping that she'll like it! Have not received anything yet ... but I'm one of those weird people who actually enjoys the anticipation!!





We have finally gotten a little snow and more is on the way ... So it's begining to LOOK & FEEL a lot like Christmas!!!





Nan


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 2, 2005)

I got my gift today!!!

*THANK YOU CINDY TINSLEY!!!! *





I am going to try VERY HARD to wait till Christmas!!!


----------



## New_Image (Dec 2, 2005)

> I got mine today!! Thanks YOU New_Image!! I love all my goodies! I was going to be a good girl and not open it till Christmas but I had to open the packing box becaue it was jingling well when I did everything was packed in tissue and I could not help myself!!!!!!!! There were 2 horse ordmnets one of them was the one jingling! There was also a Red Halter that I was actually heading the the tack shop to buy one in that color and size perfect!! and a Candle the car smells soo good becasue The candle let off a strong smell when I took it out of the box!!! I also got a PIc os Image in his santa hat!!!! That was in the card!!
> I will post pics when I get home!
> 
> RNR


YaY!





Glad it got there ok and SO glad you liked everything! I was nervous the halter wouldnt fit, glad to hear it does! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 2, 2005)

Still haven't gotten mine... I am sending mine out tonight though, so be ready!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 2, 2005)

Hoping the package I sent makes it soon!!! I sent it before Thanksgiving, *hint*Canada bound!!!!!!

Hope you like it!!!!


----------



## MInx (Dec 2, 2005)

To CyndiM---Oh thank you! Well I recieved my SS gift today and I sit her teary eyed. Ok I'm an old emotional softie but it means SO much to me that you would go to all that trouble to me to make something yourself!!

If you all could just see! Did I open it? Yep



Been in a lot of pain latley so this was candy to my eyes.

A beautiful bright white hand made knotted rope halter and matching white soft (for these old handslead..and if that wasn't enough a Bright Blue nylon halter. Shadow will be the best trained and best dressed boy in town and just as soon as we can we will be posting pictures of him in his finery!

God Bless you in this Spirit of Christmas and the coming New Year. Sincerely, Maxine


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Dec 2, 2005)

> OURS WAS HERE WHEN I GOT HOME FROM WORK TODAY. ALL THE WAY FROM NIAGARA, ONTARIO. THANK YOU "MY LIL SHOW GIRL" & MUFFIN & LOCO U. I LOVE IT. IT IS A COVERED WAGON PICTURE FRAME.AND GUESS WHAT PICTURE WILL GO IN IT.


YEAH! Thats great! I am SO glad that you like it











Have an awesome Christmas!!

-Kris

ps. still waiting patiently for mine:bgrin


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't checked my mail today, so not sure if anything arrived. But, I did get my SS gift into the mail at noon today. Should be there in about 3 days (that is business days) according to the postal service, but I will have to wait and see if that is true. It is going diagnally across the USA to the south east.


----------



## shane (Dec 2, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TO GET MINE AND I CAN TELL YOU ,I WONT BE WAITING TILL CHRISMAS ILL BE GRABBING IT OUT OF THE POSTMANS HANDS BEFORE YOU CAN SAY NEW YEAR! OOOOHHHHHHH COME ON,IM SORRY IM JUST EXCITED.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 2, 2005)

I have not recieved mine yet either.. but its still early in the month... im waiting patiently...









I know my SS recieved hers.. I just wish she would hurry up and open it.. so I will know if she likes it or not... "hint, hint"


----------



## Mulligans Run (Dec 2, 2005)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!! I'm so excited - what fun. Thank you so much RNR's Lilnickers! I love everything you sent. I wasn't going to unwrap it until Christmas, but the envelope was ripped and we had to peek. Nothing was wrapped so I HAD to open it...



I LOVE RAISINETTES. My daughter about had a cow because she knows how much I like them. How ironic that you would send them! Ha! Honestly, I love everything, but the best thing was the note you sent telling me about you.

What a wonderful way to spend the holiday. Thanks again Rita and thank you Robin for hosting this!!!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 2, 2005)

I just opened My present today. I got my gift in the mail about a week ago but I was not going to open it until Christmas. Well you see how far that got me.



I had to open it. Thank you Gini so much for my gift. I love it. I received a Gel Candle with a Horse model in the middle. It if beautiful!

Thanks so much


----------



## 4mymirage (Dec 2, 2005)

Ours is under the tree but not opened yet - it came while we were out of town last

week!!





OK our person got theirs so we opened ours - A personalized bag for each of us! Guess we have no excuse not to be organized now


----------



## runamuk (Dec 2, 2005)

woohooo...I got mine today.....and I will wait until Dec 25th to open it






in fact just to annoy my family and the forum I might wait until my birthday





My gift is being sent tomorrow it is packaged and ready I haven't had time to get to the post office...so I will be watching to make sure my person recieves theirs


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent mine out today before noon. I'm patiently waiting for mine.





Christy


----------



## Leeana (Dec 2, 2005)

My person should be getting her's soon ..

...the post office has not sent it out yet





Leeana


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent mine out on Monday, to Wisconsin, so you cheese heads out there, be watching for it and let me know that you got it okay.

Can't wait for mine, I anxiously examine the porch when I get home, but nothing yet. I won't wait until Christmas, I love surprises, but hate to wait.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 2, 2005)

Mailed mine off today, 2 Dec..Priority with delivery confirmation...its off to the west coast.....I hope she likes what I sent..it is from the heart



can't wait to receive my gift I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa......this has been so much fun thank you for the opportunity to share with a stranger


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 3, 2005)

Maxine, I'm so glad you like it.

I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of Shadow with his pretties on. If the rope halter doesn't fit let me know and I'll make one that does. It isn't as difficult as I thought it would be.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 3, 2005)

I GOT MINE I GOT MINE!




Thank you Christine at Littlesteppers ~HUGS~ I haven't opened it yet.......but...I hear it calling me! Such temptation..I shall hold out as LONG as I can Christine....at least until the 25th LOL


----------



## tshack (Dec 3, 2005)

mine was mailed Wed priority, so my person should be getting it today or Mon. Axiously awaiting mine here in NM!


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2005)

I am soooo sorry for the delay in posting to this Terri!!(minih) I picked up my parcel on my way home from work on Wednesday night, and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!! Being way up north here in Canada, that cozy, snuggly blanket with matching cushion will feel good to cozy up under!!






I LOVE polar fleece, and of course, the horse pattern is the icing on the cake. Thank you so much for your thoughfulness! This was home made by Terri...isn't it beautiful!!!


----------



## Leihala (Dec 3, 2005)

Lilhorseladie thank you so much for the box of "goodies" it is just perfect.



Your thought of packing "snow" in the box is a cute idea but it probably would have melted by the time it got to California.





Sherrie


----------



## minih (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so glad you like it Mona! I love to make those little blankets, yours is the first pillow I have done. This has been sooooo much fun, getting and giving to/from someone you haven't met in person!



Merry Christmas!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 3, 2005)

SUSAN PETERSON!!!! ThankyouThankyouThankyou!!!!





I can't believe YOU were my Secret Santa!!!!!





Susan sent TWO Boxes of goodies for the WHOLE FAMILY!!!!

**A Perfect Book on Horse Care for Brianna - our 8 year old!

**A box of Chocolate Covered Cherries......MMMMMM

**An adorable Breyer Christmas Ornament

**And a HORSEY CALENDER

That was so much fun opening -- there was NO WAY I could wait with Bri hovering over me, pestering!





MA

PS: BTW, I sent out my package on Nov. 30th to Canada! <hint>


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you so much Nancy from DTD minis for the wonderful gift. Nancy did a great job. She gave me a hand painted ornament with an arabian head and a 1945 in the box edition of Black Beauty. She also sent the most beautiful card! I got it on the same day my Secret Santa got hers also! What a bonus!


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 3, 2005)

mailed out my secret santa gift today I sure hope they like what I picked out. You think you know what a horse person wants then when another horse person goes to pick out something for that one its TOUGH ! tougher than I thought !





My secret santa I hope you like it


----------



## Marty (Dec 4, 2005)

Holy cow you guys work fast.

I sent mine up north on December 2nd. The post office said it would take about 4 days. I sure hope she likes it!

Waiting for mine and very excited.


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2005)

Marty, you're going to love your Santa!





My favorite part is seeing the happy posts when people get their gifts. Please post pics!

I'm in contact with many people and some are still mailing gifts so hang in there, they'll come!

FUN



FUN




FUN


----------



## sfmini (Dec 4, 2005)

I just mailed mine yesterday. They said it would arrive in Washington tuesday or wednesday. Hmmm, Washington, would that be the state of, or maybe, DC, or hmmm, Washington Court House.. Guess you will have to wait!


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 4, 2005)

I received a package with a return address of just Secret Santa and the box is marked package 1 of ? Well I thought about waiting until maybe another box arrived but I couldn't



I received a Red Halter (my barn color) and much needed always..Thank you so much to whoever






Also I sent mine out going a long distance on Dec.1 with hopes that it arrives safe and sound.


----------



## Jess P (Dec 4, 2005)

Im sorry guys, I will be sending mine out tomorrow (Monday)

My gift is homemade and it has taken longer than I thought, and it is hard getting to the post office since I don't have my license!


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Dec 4, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I got mine and held out a full 24 hours before I opened it - so much for waiting until Christmas eve! I was the luckiest! Mary Lou was my Secret Santa and the gift basket full of goodies was an absolute delight - Homemade scented candles- she made them - seeds from her garden for white Moonflower - I've always wanted to grow that and haven't found it in my area, a gorgeous handblown (no Mary Lou didn't blow it) glass ornament that looks like trees in a forest - Scarlett is going to steal it from me I just know it, a beautiful basket and my favorite - a photo holder that is a display box with a print of a picture of two men - the lawsuit set will know who - I laughed until I had tears rolling - too funny. (email me if you'd like the inside scoop.) The gifts were so considerate and touching, just like Mary Lou. To my Sectret Santa buddy - it will be there Tuesday or Wednesday by Priority mail - heads up! Thank-you to Mary Lou for her friendship, foresight and strength of character! Vicki Thompson






[/SIZE]


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi MINIV...............glad you liked your gifts. I had fun picking out the special gifts for you.

Yes, I am glad you were my Secret Santa recepient.

I went to MINIV's website and found the PERFECT AMHR/ASPC colt for my breeding program here in Kansas. WOW what a match made in Haven.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## runamuk (Dec 4, 2005)

alright now I know who mine is from.........made my hubby open the packaging box to see if the gift was wrapped






......it is the first gift under my tree that went up today...........can't wait till dec. 25 when I get to see what Whiskeyriver sent......oh boy oh boy


----------



## Mona (Dec 4, 2005)

Dorrie & Frank said:


> and my favorite - a photo holder that is a display box with a print of a picture of two men - the lawsuit set will know who - I laughed until I had tears rolling - too funny.Â  (email me if you'd like the inside scoop.)Â
































Gee....I wonder who that could be!








Have a WONDERFUL Christmas Vicki, and



thanks again for EVERYTHING!!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 4, 2005)

Finally had a minute to open my gift from Sherry -- RenMac Minis -

I LOVE it! A wonderful WARM sweatshirt from West Virginia, a huge candle in my favorite scent, and a bag of Caramel Kisses - my absolute favorite Candy! The best part is the Doc told hubby to lay off the sweets, so I don't feel bad about not sharing!!!!





So I can sit by the tree in my warm sweatshirt, with the candle burning, and having my chocolate fix.

Thank you very much Sherry !

And thanks to Reo for doing all the elf work - This is a blast.

Dana AKA Ruffian


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 4, 2005)

Mine was going to North Carolina. It should be there Monday the latest Tuesday. I hope they like it.

Christy

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 4, 2005)

You are very welcome Dana.. I am so glad you liked it. I wasnt sure what to get you but then I seen everyone well most everyone posting they would like something from their Secret Santas State so I figured what the heck.. I hope it fits I had a little help in the size department.. (Thanks Again REO!!!) And you said you liked candles and caramel and chocolate so I had to throw something like that in... I had a blast doing this.. Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!

Sherry


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 4, 2005)

Well no word from my person yet I sent mine to Canada as well they told me they could only track it so far???? I dont know whole thing seemed odd to me I sure hope it gets there


----------



## dtdminis (Dec 4, 2005)

So glad you liked the gifts, Staci!!! You were A LOT of fun to shop for!











Thanks for posting too ... it's so good to know everything got there in one piece!!!



[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]










Merry Christmas!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 4, 2005)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Well no word from my person yet I sent mine to Canada as well they told me they could only track it so far???? I dont know whole thing seemed odd to me I sure hope it gets there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was shipped to Canada also.... Before Thanksgiving...They said probably a week to 10 days for delivery..........Hopefully this week!


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Runamuk! How can you put that awful wrapping job under your tree!!!



Rip it girl, rip it!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, just thought I'd jump on to say that I did send my gift off on November 18th to Canada by airmail. I am starting to get worried, as I haven't seen them post yet and it's been over 2 weeks.


----------



## Miniature217 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm glad you like them Sheri





I got mine from Sandy Satterfield /Sanjis Cherished Miniature Horses





Thanks Sandy I love it.

Leslie~


----------



## tshack (Dec 5, 2005)

Blitz Huf Miniatures said:


> Well, just thought I'd jump on to say that I did send my gift off on November 18th to Canada by airmail. I am starting to get worried, as I haven't seen them post yet and it's been over 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent my SSP for my JRT forum gift to Canada, on the 18th, and haven't gotten any word on it. i'm getting a bit worred too, as I have the reciept but they've had so much troubel in the past with soem not sending gifts that if your ssp doens't get it you get booted



. I jsut hope she gets it.


----------



## wishful (Dec 5, 2005)

I am a little late getting out of the starting box but I sent mine off today,priority mail with delivery conformation so it should be in WI by Thursday.

I had a lot of fun shopping and really enjoyed playing.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 5, 2005)

whiskeyranch said:


> Oh Runamuk! How can you put that awful wrapping job under your tree!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER....I am the queen of waiting


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 5, 2005)

I did, it was all great! Thanks again!!! Perfect stuff for me





What did you get?

Waiting for my person to get theirs, I sent it out last wed. Priority mail.





Sheri



PL Miniatures said:


> I'm glad you like them Sheri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 5, 2005)

KsCowgirl, I know your package made it to Canada as the receiver was showing it off yesterday at our barn



Sure made one LB member happy!!!

Know she doesn't have much computer access so Thanks from Canada! & Merry Christmas!!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 5, 2005)

mine went out today--i am sorry to keep my person waiting! went over only a state or 2...priority mail...am guessing you will get it wed at the latest! all handmade stuff so it took a little longer...sorry, but i sure hope you enjoy it!

jennifer


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 5, 2005)

Well this is just toooooo much fun. Today I got package #2 of? and it was a red lead to go with my red halter that I got in package #1. I love my Secret Santa. I sure hope she lives close to that post office. I can't wait until tomorrow



Thank you sweet Santa. I love my gifts. HOHOHO


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Dec 5, 2005)

Charm --- hmmmm - Can I shake the box?


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 5, 2005)

tshack said:


> I sent my SSP for my JRT forum gift to Canada, on the 18th, and haven't gotten any word on it.Â  i'm getting a bit worred too, as I have the reciept but they've had so much troubel in the past with soem not sending gifts that if your ssp doens't get it you get bootedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I hope my person gets their package SOON



and I hope I don't get booted !!!!!





Please post if you've received your gifts!!!!!


----------



## Jess P (Dec 5, 2005)

I sent mine out today...

ANNDD I got mine from land of Dollywood!

What made it even better was that the post man hand delivered it to us while we were out at the barn and he commented on Jubilee's great posture when she was running around





I got a fly mask (Much needed up here during the fly season)

cute "mini whinnies" by Breyer

A very pretty ornament

and a Buffalo keychain!

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!! Got my present from Ms Becky....aka RaPfrosty.....nope...could NOT wait and I opened it !!!!!! First I had a beautiful hand made card with a lovely picture of my witto 'secret santa' and her awesome appy.....she sent treats to ALL my horses each one packed and labeled with thier names....(I mean HOW sweet is that)0 yup, I cried!! Thank you! If that wasn't enough...i also received some yummy chocolates..and my favorite bath and cologne Vanilla....ah smells gooood!!!.....I am thrilled and so happy to have someone from across the miles think of me..thank you Becky..we wish you many many Blessings this Holiday Season!!


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 5, 2005)

I received my secret santa gift today. Thank you Kim (DakotaMoon) I love it. I even took pictures to show everyone. So thats a yes, I couldn't wait, I am just not like that. I opened it as soon as I got in the house with it. Also got a package from my parents that I opened too, but I had to, it was homemade peanut brittle and peanut clusters. So today was my good day.

In order are a mouth blown glass christmas ornament, three snowmen.

next is a picture frame with hearts all the way around, I put in a picture from my wedding.

Then the cutest salt and pepper shaker, the top salt shaker comes off the bottom pepper shaker, Noah's Ark.

Its all wonderful, thank again Kim.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoopie






Received our Secret Santa gift today and we just couldn't be happier with the lovely gifts.....I know, I know, it said "do not open til Christmas" but we are just kids at heart and knew we couldn't last. Just had to post a picture because the pencil drawing is just gorgeous...wish you all coud see how perfect the eyes are and so melting.









Levi is my hubby's horse and when he seen the pictures tears came to his eyes and he said "that's my boy!" He really does love that horse so this is extra,extra special for him. Thank you, thank you, thankyou...you really made our day...and the Christmas ornament will have a special place in our home too! I am just sad that our Secret Santa didn't put her forum name in because I have an idea who it is but not sure...really want to know for sure. What fun this has been.



Mary


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh I just received my secret santa gift today and it is PERFECT!!!!!! Thank you REO!!!!!!














Reo sent me a t-shirt... Here it is!






Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Minihorsehugs (Dec 5, 2005)

GOt My gifrt today







Thank you to "WCR" aka Kathi from Oregan. I recieved some socks, a cowgirl tealite holder, and a horsey thing with hooks on it. ( like a key holder) . Thank you again Kathi


----------



## Relic (Dec 5, 2005)

Yippie our secret santa person got her stuff and she sounds like she liked what we sent.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 5, 2005)

Come on Relic, admit it



...you had to have been my Secret Santa even though you said you were only helping someone else. Fess up now so I am not kept in the gray area!!



We love your gift.






and you made two old people really happy. MERRY CHRISTMAS DAWN



Relic said:


> Yippie our secret santa person got her stuff and she sounds like she liked what we sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gini (Dec 5, 2005)

Shannon I'm so glad it got there and you like it.








[SIZE=14pt]"Merry Christmas!!"[/SIZE]


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 5, 2005)

TN Belle said:


> I sent mine out on Monday, to Wisconsin, so you cheese heads out there, be watching for it and let me know that you got it okay.
> Can't wait for mine, I anxiously examine the porch when I get home, but nothing yet.  I won't wait until Christmas, I love surprises, but hate to wait.
> 
> 511489[/snapback]
> ​


i got my gift!!!! thank you TN BELLE!!!








let's see, i got a double horse shoe frame, a horse ornament, a moose stuffed animal and a pillar candle holder (sconce option) that's metal with a moose in front and a tree behind. i love it all!! i'll take a picture and post it soon!!





thanks again tn belle!!


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 5, 2005)

*[SIZE=14pt]Woo Hoo! [/SIZE]*

I received by Secret Santa gift and ithey're absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank you SO MUCH Bev! They look great next to my brand new leather sofa. I love them! (((((((((((((((((((BIG HUG!!))))))))))))))))))))

Here's are a couple pictures of the gorgeous boxes with horseys!! Inside are little compartments. Very cool. Now I can hide all my treasures!















[SIZE=14pt]THANKS AGAIN BEV! THEY'RE PERFECT!![/SIZE]


----------



## sedeh (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm getting worried. I sent my gift before Thanksgiving and my person still hasn't posted they received it. Come on now! Let's not be computer lazy!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 6, 2005)

Me too, nothing here


----------



## lvponies (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you to Cindy-DunPainted for the Elmer Christmas ornaments!!! I really appreciate them!!





[SIZE=14pt]Merry Christmas!!![/SIZE]


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 6, 2005)

minimomNC said:


> I received my secret santa gift today.  Thank you Kim (DakotaMoon) I love it.  I even took pictures to show everyone.  So thats a yes,  I couldn't wait, I am just not like that.  I opened it as soon as I got in the house with it.  Also got a package from my parents that I opened too,  but I had to,  it was homemade peanut brittle and peanut clusters.  So today was my good day.
> 
> In order are a mouth blown glass christmas ornament, three snowmen.
> 
> ...


Hey Karen!!

WoW that got there fast, I just sent it out on Saturday!! I am so impressed that my post office didn't lose it or something



. I'm really glad you liked the gifts, I saw that frame and it was just perfect....and I have to tell you, I forgot to put your Christmas card in there (glad you looked at the return address) so it should be getting there today or tomorrow


----------



## wcr (Dec 6, 2005)

Minihorsehugs said:


> GOt My gifrt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. I thought the socks were really cute. Merry Xmas to all, Kathi


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 6, 2005)

Many thanks to tshack I got mine today and though I might have waited a few hours anyway to open it there was no waiting with my daughter and granddaughter here.

Sooo yes I opened it, well after awhile I opened it. Boy can you tape things. You would have loved watching me try to get into the package. My family all did.

Anyway, many thanks for the beautiful tapestry bag with horses on it and special thanks for the ornament from Roswell I will think of you each year when I hang it on the tree. That is so great. I am a science fiction freak so the Roswell ornament was soooo very cool.

Teresa sent a very nice Christmas card too.

You did so well, I will use the bag for my crocheting when I ride with my hubby in the truck. Cant stand to ride without something else to do.

Many many thanks to you and to Robin for allowing this to happen. I would love to post a picture of the beautiful bag and my alien ornament but am challenged with trying to do that so my description will have to do.


----------



## Dollywood (Dec 6, 2005)

I recieved my gift LAST WEEK!!!! Yeah! I also was a bad girl and opened mine



Thank you very very MUCH!!! My kids loved Marty's book, I am so glad that I opened it early!!!


----------



## Dollywood (Dec 6, 2005)

MiniSeasons said:


> I sent mine out today...
> 
> ANNDD I got mine from land of Dollywood!
> 
> ...


Oh Great I am so glad that you got it so early!!! My kids were very very excited!!!!!!


----------



## tshack (Dec 6, 2005)

backwoodsnanny said:


> Many thanks to tshack I got mine today and though I might have waited a few hours anyway to open it there was no waiting with my daughter and granddaughter here.
> Sooo yes I opened it,  well after awhile I opened it.  Boy can you tape things.  You would have loved watching me try to get into the package. My family all did.
> 
> Anyway, many thanks for the beautiful tapestry bag with horses on it and special thanks for the ornament from Roswell I will think of you each year when I hang it on the tree.  That is so great.  I am a science fiction freak so the Roswell ornament was soooo very cool.
> ...






So glad you liked it! I was hopeing you would, this is the first year I've participated, so kind of had a ball picking stuff out. I sell those purses, and theyv'e so far been a big hit with the horsey crowd so was hoping you'd like it.

Oh jsut a bit to add to your SCI FI glory, we live on teh ranch that the spaceship debri was found on. Google Roswell spaceship alien and look for the Foster ranch, that's us!

LOL on the tape thing too, didn't want anyone else to sneak a peak before you





I think I have a pic of the bag, I'll post it for you.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 6, 2005)

*Dollywood *

So very glad your kids loved the book and hope the tshirt fit somebody!

Marty was soooo very helpful with everything (THANK YOU MARTY) - the gift wrapping and shipping and signing of the book..

Merry Christmas

JJay

Bluerocket


----------



## ruffian (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm getting worried too - I sent mine out last week and still haven't seen anything posted - hope they got it?? REO - have you heard from my recipient??


----------



## REO (Dec 6, 2005)

No Dana. But I'm going to start emailing people to ask if they have gotten their gifts and / or sent them out.

Many people are emailing me and I'm tracking every thing. I will have 100 people to email to ask them to check in. <whew> Each post here saying they got their gift, I'm happy because I can check them off my list!

PLEASE If you have gotten a gift, please post here and let us know.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 6, 2005)

REO, I still have not gotten my SS gift yet.. I know mine has been recieved



. I thought I would go ahead and post here so that it would save you from sending another email. I had lots of fun doing this. Hopefully I can do it again next year if its done again. THANKS AGAIN REO!!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont know how long it takes to send a package from OH to CALI, but hopefully not to long.

Still have not got mine



.

Leeana


----------



## sfmini (Dec 6, 2005)

I may have received mine, I got a notice from the Post office that I have a parcel. I will check tomorrow on my way to my Doctor's appt. What great timing to have an appointment so I have to go in to work late. Normally I don't get to get packages until Friday or Saturday!

My person should receive hers tomorrow.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I sent mine to North carolina on Friday 12/2. It should hav gotten there today, I hope. I still havn't recieved mins either. I don't feel so bad now knowing that other people haven't recieved theirs either.

Christy


----------



## tshack (Dec 6, 2005)

REO said:


> No Dana. But I'm going to start emailing people to ask if they have gotten their gifts and / or sent them out.
> Many people are emailing me and I'm tracking every thing. I will have 100 people to email to ask them to check in. <whew> Each post here saying they got their gift, I'm happy because I can check them off my list!
> 
> PLEASE If you have gotten a gift, please post here and let us know.
> ...



My SSp has gotten hers, but I haven't recieved mine yet. I went to PO today to check, and I got nothing.


----------



## SWA (Dec 6, 2005)

I haven't received my SS gift yet, also, my gift to my person will be going out tomorrow. Parts of them, hubby and I went shopping for 2 weeks ago, but one special part I was handmaking myself and had to wait for material supplies to come in.

I was FINALLY able to finish it tonight, and it will be going out in the morning. I will be sending it 2-Day Priority, so hopefully my person will have it by the end of this week.



I do hope they like them.



I'm so sorry for the delay, but I hope the whole package makes up for it in smiles from the heart when it's received.





*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! *


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok...its been 2 weeks now, and I am starting to get a tad worried...I havent heard if my person has received there gift either yet. Mine had to go from Wisconsin to Canada. I called the post offoce today, they really couldnt help me much told me it could take 4-6 weeks!! THAT is NOT good news! I was so sure by mailing it before thanksgiving they would have it. Sooooo...make sure you post if you got it, and make this SS a happy little santa hearing that you did! Corinne


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 6, 2005)

MooseLMJAsh you are so welcome!!





I love that frame too, had to get myself one, and my mom one, well, let's just say the store doesn't have anymore



But don't you just love the mini shoes for mini horses



Being so close to the smoky mountains, lodge and rustic stuff is easy to find. I made the ornament myself. ENJOY!!!!

BTW, Reo, I haven't gotten my gift yet, my itchy fingers won't even get the box in the house before it's ripped open.


----------



## bev (Dec 6, 2005)

WAHOO! Got my secret santa gift today! My son said it was on the porch when he got home this afternoon. He put it under the tree until I get home. Im currently spoiling my nephew who made his debut Nov 16th, I will be home later this week,thank you again Santa- I cant wait to see what I got.... Yipee


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 6, 2005)

just checked my delivery confirm # and it said it was delivered yesterday. Hope it went to the right place. I also did not go to mailbox today, but will check tomorrow morning to see if mine is in yet. I checked yesterday, but it was not there yet. I am like a little girl--just can hardly wait.





Angie


----------



## sedeh (Dec 7, 2005)

I got an email from justjinx who passed it on that my person got her gift and just hasn't had access to a computer lately. Whew! That was a relief!





To save you an email Reo, I have not yet received my ss gift.....still early though!


----------



## Miniature217 (Dec 7, 2005)

I had got.. Horse head fence post toppers, 2 tie rings , green and red bells with Bless This Barn on it , miniature figure, 2 rabbit figures , a little lady bug candle and a cute ornament and A recipe book, guess what recipe book i got, I got the Chances Mini Horse Rescue recipe book



I love to cook .

Leslie


----------



## BriarwoodMinis (Dec 7, 2005)

littlehorse2 said:


> I sent mine to North carolina on Friday 12/2.  It should hav gotten there today, I hope.  I still havn't recieved mins either.  I don't feel so bad now knowing that other people haven't recieved theirs either.Christy
> 
> 514564[/snapback]
> ​


I got mine!!!!





THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

I loved all the gifts. I light one of the candles immediatly, microwaved my herbal bag, love the welcome sign and the note pad. They were great and i will use them all.

THANKS Christy and MERRY CHRISTMAS

Alison

Now for the bad news..... I have a sever double ear infection and have not been to the post office. I am mailing mine out today.


----------



## dtdminis (Dec 7, 2005)

> No Dana. But I'm going to start emailing people to ask if they have gotten their gifts and / or sent them out.
> Many people are emailing me and I'm tracking every thing. I will have 100 people to email to ask them to check in. <whew> Each post here saying they got their gift, I'm happy because I can check them off my list!
> 
> PLEASE If you have gotten a gift, please post here and let us know.




Saving you another email, Robin ... nothing here yet either. But as "sedeh" said above - it IS still early!





Nan


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 7, 2005)

Nope, nothing.....again!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 7, 2005)

I got mine the other day but haven't had time to post! Thank you so much Dorrie and Frank! I love the halter and am enjoying eating my goodies!


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2005)

I just want REO to know I finally sent my Secret Santa gift out yesterday! I had it ordered and they JUST got it done for me. I hope they like it when they get it





I sent it Priority mail to try to hurry it a little.

Maxine


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2005)

May I just say that reading these posts are as much fun as receiving the gifts! So much fun to see the pictures and absorb all their excitement..Maxine


----------



## Loess Hills (Dec 7, 2005)

I sent mine early and Deb at Aggravation Acres received it! But still nothing here, and I feel like a little kid with their nose pressed against the beautiful Christmas window.................waiting and hoping.


----------



## SWA (Dec 7, 2005)

Hubby just called me. He said there was a package for me when he went to the Post Office this morning.









He sent mine out this morning too, so my person will hopefully get theirs by the end of the week.





I can't wait till I'm home tonight to find out who my SS was, and will post the news as soon as I can. Oh boy, I can hardly wait!


----------



## shane (Dec 7, 2005)

ERICA !
























OH MY GOD, WHAT CAN I SAY THANK YOU ,THANKYOU THANKYOU, ERICA, IM HUMBLED BY YOUR GENOROUSITY,I KNOW IT WASNT CHEAP TO POST YOUR PRESSY ALL THE WAY TO IRELAND BUT IM SURE GLAD YOU DID, I WAS HOPING FOR THE LAST 3 WEEKS THE POSTMAN WOULD COME AND I CAME BACK FROM COLLECTING MY DAUGHTER FROM SCHOOL AND THERE IT WAS A LARGE BOX ,I LOOKED AND LOOKED AND THOUGHT FOR ALL OF 2 SECONDS AND ME AND MY DAUGHTER RIPPED IT OPEN, MY GOODNESS IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL STATUE OF A HORSES HEAD THAT WAS THE SPIT OF MY FIRST HORSE SASHA,YOU COULDNT HAVE PICKED A MORE SENTAMENTAL PRESSY THANK YOU SOO MUCH ERICA YOUR A VERY KIND LADY AND THANKYOU FOR MY CARDS AND XMAS SOCKS MY DAUGHTER OF 6 HAS STOLE THEM TELLING ME THAT SHE WROTE AND ASKED ESPECIALLY FOR THEM,WHAT COULD I DO? MERRY CHRISTMAS ERICA AND ALL THE FORUM AND THANKYOU ROBIN FOR MATCHING US XXXXX LYNDA


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 7, 2005)

BriarwoodMinis said:


> littlehorse2 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent mine to North carolina on Friday 12/2.Â  It should hav gotten there today, I hope.Â  I still havn't recieved mins either.Â  I don't feel so bad now knowing that other people haven't recieved theirs either.Christy
> ...






[SIZE=14pt]I'm glad you liked everything. Use the herbal pack for your ears. Also fry up some salt and put it into a hanky, then lay on it. My daughter has a severe ear infection also and we did that and it helps draw the fluid out. [/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 7, 2005)

well..I know she received my present few days ago...but no post yet.....now I wonder if it went to the wrong place..maybe she didn't like it....ahh..the torment of not knowing


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 7, 2005)

I sent mine out yesterday, we were having some serious issues because the post office here in town wouldn't send international!



What kind of a post office is that.

Anyways, I haven't received mine yet... Still waiting.

Although one lucky person in Canada should be receiving theirs soon.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 7, 2005)

I received my present yesterday, it could not have come at a better time. It gave me a nice warm feeling and I smiled all day (and believe me I needed that).

Thank you my secret Santa Tina Mitchell from Arizona!! As most know I don't peek and it'll be there waiting for me on Christmas morning, I can harldy wait to open it!!


----------



## Erica (Dec 7, 2005)

> ERICA !        OH MY GOD, WHAT CAN I SAY THANK YOU ,THANKYOU THANKYOU, ERICA, IM HUMBLED BY YOUR GENOROUSITY,I KNOW IT WASNT CHEAP TO POST YOUR PRESSY ALL THE WAY TO IRELAND BUT IM SURE GLAD YOU DID, I WAS HOPING FOR THE LAST 3 WEEKS THE POSTMAN WOULD COME AND I CAME BACK FROM COLLECTING MY DAUGHTER FROM SCHOOL AND THERE IT WAS A LARGE BOX ,I LOOKED AND LOOKED AND THOUGHT FOR ALL OF 2 SECONDS AND ME AND MY DAUGHTER RIPPED IT OPEN, MY GOODNESS IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL STATUE OF A HORSES HEAD THAT WAS THE SPIT OF MY FIRST HORSE SASHA,YOU COULDNT HAVE PICKED A MORE SENTAMENTAL PRESSY THANK YOU SOO MUCH ERICA YOUR A VERY KIND LADY AND THANKYOU FOR MY CARDS AND XMAS SOCKS MY DAUGHTER OF 6 HAS STOLE THEM TELLING ME THAT SHE WROTE AND ASKED ESPECIALLY FOR THEM,WHAT COULD I DO? MERRY CHRISTMAS ERICA AND ALL THE FORUM AND THANKYOU ROBIN FOR MATCHING US XXXXX LYNDA


So glad you liked it Lynda and that the post office got it on the ball and over there so quick............they told me sometimes things can take up to 4 months- yikes. Your enthusism about it just has a huge smile on my face.

Still haven't gotten mine yet but it still almost 3 weeks till Christmas - so I am not the least bit worried about it. Actually I won't be home for another week as I am up at college taking finals, so even if it comes I won't be able to open until later next week ( I don't see me holding out to Christmas though if it is sitting in front of me!) Will post when I recieve it as I talk mom everyday usually.


----------



## CAM (Dec 7, 2005)

I got mine today and I couldn't wait! I was like a little kid again. It is so fun to get a gift from someone you have never met and I was so excited to open it. I was going to start a fire first after I got home from the post office because it is really cold out there and the house was a bit chilly. Then that gift kept staring at me saying (now picture those old Mervyn's commercials for those of you who've seen them, where the lady stands at the locked front doors of the department store in the wee hours of the morning saying...."Open, open, open!" Willing them to open so she can get inside to shop). This silly gift was talking to me, really! So I _HAD_ to open it. Nope, couldn't wait.

Inside was the prettiest set of metal horse stakes for my yard; four of them.

[SIZE=14pt]*THANK YOU ERIKA (Kira98)* [/SIZE]all the way from Oklahoma!

I have been admiring my mom's quail stakes in her yard for two years and trying to hint at her that I want some. I have never seen horses. This is great because I love to put knickknacks in my backyard for the birds and chimes and decorations, birdfeeders, etc. so this fits right in. Forgive the fact, as you will see in the photos, that the ground is so frozen I couldn't get them in there straight but I will fix them when it thaws.



I have pictures below too of the beautiful wrapping paper and ribbon and bow. Then she made such a nice looking note on pretty stationary too. I had to save the ribbon and bow to reuse this year.





I bet Erika doesn't know that she really gave me two presents...the box was stuffed with already crinkled newspaper that was just perfect to start that fire with when I was done.





THANK YOU ERIKA!!! You put a smile on my frozen face.















Edited to correct spelling. I told you it was a pet peeve of mine. Better late than never.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm watching this thread for my person ...... She should be receiving her package any time now!





MA


----------



## DunPainted (Dec 7, 2005)

*HOORAY! THANK YOU DANNIGIRL*





Being the inquisitive type, I couldn't wait for Santa. Figure I'm older than him, so it gives me license to break the rules of package opening!





I received some wonderful, homemade bread loaves.....each of them equally yummy!

ALSO, in a beautiful black velvet satchel, was a darling Santa ornament that says "SECRET SANTA - LIL BEGIN 2005"! (Every year, I buy a couple, special ornaments and write the date on them....to pass down to my son!)

Thanks so much, Angie Foy, for your thoughtful gifts...they're from the heart!

Cindy






P.S. - I'd take a photo, but our digital finally fritzed!


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, I feel like a very little girl -- I check my Post Office box and home mail box every day --- looking, looking, looking -- nothing yet





However, as has been said before - there are quite a few days left before Christmas!! I am SURE it will be a wonderful present worth waiting for -- sometimes the ANTICIPATION



is like icing on the cake.





Thank you in advance Secret Santa - whoever you might be.





JJay


----------



## BriarwoodMinis (Dec 7, 2005)

OK mine is on the road to the snow country! My sercret person never posted and I did not hear what they liked so there is an assortment. Hope they like it!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!

Alison & The Briarwood Gang


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope my secret santa get theirs today or tomarrow- a little birdy told me mines on its way.

Tiffany


----------



## Renee (Dec 7, 2005)

My Secret Santa gift arrived today from South Carolina...thank you so much Shannon from Mulligans Run Farm. I'm going to be very, very good and wait until Christmas to open it





Renee


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 7, 2005)

I got mine I got mine.. it is from Russ in IA thanks so much I havent opened it yet the kids will be in CA for Christmas so just lonely ol me and my animals so I will open it then. It means alot I love this !

Although I am worried no news from my person in Canada that I sent to... it should be there by now


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 7, 2005)

DunPainted said:


> *HOORAY!    THANK YOU DANNIGIRL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 7, 2005)

Maybe late, but I got 2 of 3 packages sent out today. Hope I can get the 3rd item finished. Package is coming from CA and going to WI. Sent it priority so they said it should be there Friday.

Stephanie


----------



## Russ (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh wheww, I was soooooo worried something was wrong and the package was lost in the mail but I did have a delivery confirmation# just in case. Now I can rest easy that you got it safely.





Lisa, open it up......! Enjoy.



I hope you like it and your family enjoys the other things too!

Merry Christmas!







Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> I got mine I got mine.. it is from Russ in IA thanks so much I havent opened it yet the kids will be in CA for Christmas so just lonely ol me and my animals so I will open it then. It means alot I love this !
> Although I am worried no news from my person in Canada that I sent to... it should be there by now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sorry Russ but I have to tell this!

The day before yesterday a big box came. I thought it was from my Santa but it said it was from Russ. I emailed him and told him that he'd sent Lisa's here by mistake. He emailed me back that no, it WAS for me! He said such nice things. I cried and cried. I'm crying now thinking about it. I wrote him back how much his kindness means to me. All I know of Russ is I've enjoyed his posts on here. And here he goes and sends me a gift! What a sweet, generous thing for him to do! The first thing I thought of was to post here and share my joy, but I thought he might not want me to. But it's the season for love and sharing, I wanted you all to know what Russ did!

It's hard, but I'm saving it! Russ, thank you from my heart


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 7, 2005)

Debra,

I'm so glad you liked them ! they are goin to look great come spring (I don't like snow very much and as I type this it's snowing here and very chilly at 14 degrees with a windchill of 0 BURRRR)

I was a bit worried that maybe I didn't pick the right thing and I saw those and thought thats what I have to get and I bought them.

By all means reuse the ribbons I've been known to do that ALOT





and that nice stationary well I got that from work





and who would have known that our Daily Disapointment I mean the Daily Oklahoman newspaper would start you a nice warm fire too !





Merry Christmas Debra & A VERY Happy New Year

I just want to say too that this is the first year that I have participated in this and it was real fun. I probably will next year as well.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Mary Lou . so glad you liked the goodies.... the story behind the cardinal tray is that while they are signs of winter they are also the VA state bird! Thats why I sent it. Have some good cookies and send the smells this way![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## minimama (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh I am so late!!! I had good reason though and mine got sent today and I paid the extra and it will be there in three days or less.

Nothing for me yet. "I ain't been nuttin but bad"


----------



## nootka (Dec 7, 2005)

Watching for my giftee to have received theirs.

Should be either today or tomorrow...? (PO said Wednesday, so I am hoping they were right).

This IS fun.

Liz M.


----------



## SWA (Dec 7, 2005)

Hubby came home a bit ago and after supper he remembered the package he picked up at the Post Office this morning.

Oh my gosh, THANK YOU SO MUCH DANA (Ruffian)!!! Lee and I opened it together, and though itâ€™s been an emotional day for me, tears of happiness just filled my heart in such a big way. God bless you! I am so touched by your wonderful thoughtfulness to include ALL of us!

You even made my hubby smile, when he saw your handmade ornaments laying in the adorable little wood woven basket. There were three little horse heads draped over three candy canes (yum), with reins that had tiny little jingles on them. Each accompanied by a rider snowman, one for each of our names, â€œTanyaâ€, â€œLeeâ€ and even our son â€œDustinâ€. My heart is beaming all over again now. Thank you so much!

Then, there was also a little Christmas tree cookie cutter, and a really neat little silver tin that has a picture of a beautiful running gray horse on one side and on the other side is a picture of a very strong looking Texas longhorn bull, quietly grazing with itâ€™s tail wisped to the side as if a gentle breeze was calming through. THEN, we opened the ten, and WHOA!!! Howâ€™d you know, TWIX was my FAVORITE??? Lots and lots of twix bars! We had a couple already, but will save some for Dusty too. Heâ€™ll be home from the Marines for Christmas soon, PTL!!! Heâ€™ll be so touched too, that he was included in your kind thoughtful gifts.

Then, as if that wasnâ€™t enough to just make my heart sing, you should have heard hubby when he saw the little baggie of doggie bisquits for his Waylon/Hinky and my little Rex, sent from Trixie and Pixie too! Hubby was like a happy little boy, LOL, when he looked over at them and excitedly said to them, â€œLook boys, you have forum family for Christmas too!â€. Then he grabbed a couple for each and just SMILED with it all, as they immediately chomped them right down, LOL! Not the whole bag, LOL. Just a few for now, and the rest for treats, a couple each night till gone.

Then more goodies to open, there was this beautiful Lighted Christmas Mantel Scarf. Oh my gosh, it is SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!! I canâ€™t wait to put it up on my fireplace mantel. That just was sooooo special to receive!!! After posting this, weâ€™re going to get it all put up and plug in, and Iâ€™ll take pics to post, but may not get to be able to post them till this weekend sometime. Itâ€™s a beautiful snowing Christmas Village scene laced into the scarf. Iâ€™ve already named it â€œLB Villeâ€, LOL, and the horse pulling a slay down the snowy street, is just PERFECT. I canâ€™t wait to light it up and take a pic to share!

Then, another goodie to open, oh my gosh, I soooooo needed that! LOL! Itâ€™s a green tea herbal therapy set, a bottle of lotion, a bottle of body spray and a bottle of bath and shower gel, and they smell soooooooo lovely! Ahhhh!!!! Move over Calgon, LOL! Wellâ€¦just over a tad, not out, LOL. Gotta have mâ€™Calgon too, LOL! But, these are so fragrantly pretty and do bring that aromatic therapeutic SMILE.

Then, oh my gosh!!!!!!! All thisâ€¦with a little â€œcherry on topâ€. Dana, you have made this the most precious Christmas to look forward to! With your gift of this beautiful cherry red giant jingle bell Christmas ornament, and on the front of it is inscribed, â€œBless This Barnâ€. We have been so blessed with our new home, and I know itâ€™s going to take time too, for us to be able to build a barn, but I have such hope that we will someday soon have a BARN too!

This ornament will be the first thing we put in it when we do, and till then, it will remain on my fireplace mantle to remind me of all we have worked for to achieve, and still have yet to. AMEN! This little bell was truly special to receive! {{{WARMEST HUGS EVER!!!!!}}}

THANK YOU DANA, WITH ALL MY HEART! Thank you from hubby Lee, and our son, Dusty. Thank you too, from Hinky & Rex! May you and your familyâ€™s Christmas be equally blessed as you have so kindly blessed ours. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

In His Hands,

Tanya & Family


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 7, 2005)

Sent mine off at the beginning of this week, will be keeping an eye out to see when they post that it has come.







Lori


----------



## Ashley (Dec 7, 2005)

I got mine!

I love it! The horse litterally made me smile to no tommorow. It will fit in with all my other horse figurens.

I absolutly love the Cocker Angel. Reminds me of my Mitzy girl, except she isnt a angel by any means.

Thank you my secret santa!


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 8, 2005)

I sent my sweet,darling person's out on Monday.I hope you like it my Secret Santa darling recipient.!!!!!!!!!









I hope you all's Christmas is legendary. My wonderful.precious father passed Nov 23rd. If there was a blessing in this it is that he was suffering too much from emphasema and was set free. My sincere prayer for all is that if you smoke,I literally pray God will help free you of this habit. I never want to see anyone suffer like that again. I have'nt received my gift as yet but it is a bright spot in my day looking forward to it's arrival..May Blessings Reign " GYPSYHEART" aka. Ramona Foxworth Lubbock,Texas Gypsyheart Horse Rescue


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 8, 2005)

OK I'm late sending mine out {Sorry I've been pretty sick} but it is going out today. I sure hope my person likes them.





And to all that sent me a snail mail card they went out today.


----------



## Secret Hills Ranch (Dec 8, 2005)

Many thanks to my Secret Santa Sherrie May! We were desperate for the cavason!! Thanks so so so so so much! We love the candles as well, we had a candle lit dinner last night! The little candle holders are so cute as well! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!! Merry x mas and thanks so much again


----------



## New_Image (Dec 8, 2005)

Nothing here yet


----------



## Whoa (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello everyone! I thought I'd posted this, but, I must have done something wrong.

I received my LBSS gift all the way from VA. Haven't opened it. Going to try to wait.

Thank you.

Merry Christmas. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2005)

Patiently waiting for mine ..

Better late then never!





Leeana


----------



## nootka (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi,

I received my SS gift today in the mail from Davie in Norman, OK. Thank you so much, Davie, I will get pictures and a full detailed report, later!

I really enjoyed what I've been able to look at, especially the book! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

(and thanks to REO for orchestrating this adventure!)

Here are my goodies from Davie, so thoughtful and sweet:






(this looks much prettier in person, my photo does not do it justice! I will wait til Summer to put it on my porch, though, as we have such awful windstorms, would cry to see it broken!)






And lookit this stuff! A SIGNED copy of the Miniature Stallions book by Pat Elder, and a pad of watercolor paper, something I really needed and will help me get the inspiration to paint some more!! Also two really cute figurines, which my boys tried to adopt: a rocking horse ornament and a little red pinto shaggy mini!

Thank you so much, Davie, I am so sorry for the tough times your family is experiencing and I will wish for better days and complete recoveries for all.

The day your gifts arrived, we were having a bit of a stressful morning, and your package was a very welcome distraction for me.

Liz M.


----------



## Leihala (Dec 8, 2005)

Secret Hills I am so glad you enjoyed your gifts. Have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Marion (Dec 8, 2005)

I have sent my SS present out, but I have not heard if they like it or not. I know that is was delivered on the 1st of December. I don't know if they know it was from me. It came from Amazon.com.

Mine has not come either.


----------



## flashsnewmom (Dec 8, 2005)

First of all, I must say I am sorry to Sedeh. She was my secret santa. I was a complete and utter ditz and totally spaced on posting on here until my best friend emailed me this afternoon and said duh hello, you need to post that you got your gift. So, again Sedeh, I am sorry for being sucha ditz, but I love the gift. I got two books. One called Backyard horsekeeping and the otheris Mini Manual for New Owners which also had two real cool sheets of paper in it. There was a vet record sheet and a stallion/mare breeding record sheet. She also sent a little gift for my daughter. She sent a Grow your own Pony. You put it in water for 72 hours and it grows really big. It is really neat.

Also, my daughter participated in the gift exchange. She received her gift from Lucas Breier. She got a my little pony, a magnet, a set with a bunch of hair pieces, an ornament and a little stocking filled with candy. Thank you Lucas for sending her such neat stuff.

Again, I am sorry for being such a ditz and forgetting to post.


----------



## Marty (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW I sent my Secret Santa out quite some time ago up north but I saw she hasn't received it yet. I'm trying not to freak here.....

Nothing here either on this end, but I'm not worried I just want my lady to get hers and soon! I guess the mail is really, very slow now.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 9, 2005)

Nope. still nothing for me


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine arrived last night, from Renee. I'm going to be good and wait till Christmas to open it.



Thanks!!


----------



## kareng (Dec 9, 2005)

I got mine too. Thank you Lori (painted horse 61). I love everything......yes, I have no self control and couldn't wait until Christmas. I have to say that you must have had a little voice in your head telling you what chocolates to buy because you choose EXACTLY my favorites that I would have bought myself. I also love the candle warmer, candles and ornament. Thanks very much for the very nice gifts. It is greatly appreciated.

Hope my gifts arrive soon. I realized after I mailed my package that I didn't sign it L'il Beginnings Secret Santa so I hope they know who it is.

Happy Holidays!!!

Kareng


----------



## Donna (Dec 9, 2005)

Tractor Trailer hauling mail and GIFTS for post office overturns on major interstate sending gifts flying, DID ANYONE CATCH MINE?



Still nothing here !



Donna


----------



## Loess Hills (Dec 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you JUST JINX, Jennifer Harris for the wonderful handmade gifts! I received a beautiful soft warm scarf, a grey, charcoal, and black lead which just matches our black stallion, kitty-cat notecards which look just like our barn cats, two handwoven potholders, a darling Eeyore pen which lights up, and the cutest Christmas card! Jennifer is very talented to make so many of the items, and I shall enjoy each and every one.[/SIZE]

We've never met, JUST JINX, but it is great to get to know you through the "Secret Santa" gift exchange. Thank you so much!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 9, 2005)

Still nothing.

I sent mine out, and now I am waiting to see them post.

Still nothing for me either.


----------



## Donna (Dec 9, 2005)

I received my secret santa gift just moments ago, Tiffany, thank you so much for the gift, Canadian Style, I love it ! I love coffee and I especially love Maple Syrup. I love Snow and the Ornament is so beautiful, oh my golly !!! I will post a pic as soon as I can, Thank You so much !!!!! Donna


----------



## Alice (Dec 9, 2005)

No SS here yet but still time. I know I will not be able to wait for Christmas to open mine.

Alice


----------



## tini-z (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi , How does this works? Sorry for asking. I haven't heared of this before.


----------



## tshack (Dec 9, 2005)

Just came back from the post office, no present yet.





The suspense is killing me! LOL Can't wait to get it! Jsut hope I do get it before the 18th I'm going home for christmas then and won't be back till after christmas.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 9, 2005)

HI Julie(flashesnewmom)



! This is Lucas mom. I hope your daughter enjoyed the gifts! It was so much fun shopping for a little girl! Have a great Holiday!

Leya and Lucas Beier

Oh nothing yet from our secret santas. But we still have plenty of time!! I feel like a little kid again, waiting and waiting, watching for the post man



! I just love the anticipation and excitment of this whole thing!! I want to wait to open it but I just know when mine (and Lucas) comes I'm going to want to open it right away!!!

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL.. I guess if this teachs us anything it is patients right??? NOT!! I sit and watch for the mailman when I know its time for him to go just hoping that he is bringing me a package but so far nothing...but like others have said we still have 17 DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS.. so there is still a package for each of us still waiting with our names on them still out there floating around somewhere...



I think my SS knew that I have little to no patience and they just like torturing me... LOL


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna said:


> I received my secret santa gift just moments ago, Tiffany, thank you so much for the gift, Canadian Style, I love it !  I love coffee and I especially love Maple Syrup.  I love Snow and the Ornament is so beautiful, oh my golly !!!  I will post a pic as soon as I can, Thank You so much !!!!!  Donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad you got it! I read your post this morning and started getting worried, all as I could think about was the christmas orniment rolling down the highway!





[SIZE=14pt]!!!!!!!Happy Holidays to You and Your Family!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 9, 2005)

Still watching my mail box.

JJay


----------



## Ashley (Dec 9, 2005)

I am a bit of a procrastinator.......but mine went out today. Should be there in two days.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I still haven't recieved mine yet. I'm patientally waiting for my SS gift to arrive.

Christy


----------



## justjinx (Dec 9, 2005)

Rose (Loess Hills) -- so glad you liked everything! had a great time making the stuff! we love the leadropes and they are super strong! You and your family have a very special and warm holiday season!!!! jennifer


----------



## minimama (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG!!! Just when I was feeling pretty low I big heavy package arrived just for me! Little ole me!





Gypsyheart, thank you so so much! I just love everything!!! What a beautiful plan for a cold winter night.

Ramona, sent me two wonderful festive holiday mugs with hot chocoalte and hot apple cider, chocolate dipping sauce for strawberries and bananas, a darling set of snowman spreading knives, a wonderful Thomas Kincaid (my favorite!!!) calendar. Oh I love that!! And wonderful Santa ornament too. And, to top it all off, a heavenly scented (spice just like I like!



) candle too. Moraccan spice....absolutey perfect for such a picky person as myself. LOL

Thank you thank you thank you!! I just love everything!!

My son is in love with the mugs and has very sweetly asked if I might let him borrow one for some hot chocolate. I told him I just might share, but he might have to go and sit with me and the other mug to have it.


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 9, 2005)

Dear Stacy I am so glad you liked your gifts. God Bless you and yours this wonderful Christmas season.I hope the whole season is wonderful for you and yours. Ramona aka Gypsyheart


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 9, 2005)

To all of you special people from this forum.You are all so special. It is a PLEASURE to be a part of it.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=0212320003

Merry Christmas!

Gypsyheart


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 9, 2005)

How the heck do you get involved in this? I know it is too late for this year...


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 10, 2005)

Loess Hills said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Thank you JUST JINX, Jennifer Harris for the wonderful handmade gifts!    I received a beautiful soft warm scarf,  a grey, charcoal, and black lead which just matches our black stallion,  kitty-cat notecards which look just like our barn cats, two handwoven potholders, a darling Eeyore pen which lights up, and the cutest Christmas card!    Jennifer is very talented to make so many of the items, and I shall enjoy each and every one.[/SIZE]
> We've never met, JUST JINX, but it is great to get to know you through the "Secret Santa" gift exchange.    Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> ...


hehe....just wanted to sneak in that i picked out the card. and the pen.... couldn't resist..





oh yea, and the "potholders" are actually AWESOME washcloths!!!



you'll never use any other kind of washcloth again!!!


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 10, 2005)

my person should've gotten their gift by now....hopefully she did.


----------



## painthorse61 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Kareng, Glad they got there and that you liked them. I just picked the chocolates that I like as well, so we must share the same tastes! Glad you like the candles and warmer, I use mine all the time! It works well with scented oils too!





I have not recieved mine yet, but I'll just have that much better of a chance of holding off opening it till Christmas!



Yeah..... Right!



I know myself and I have no self control



....but I will try!

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!........................Lori



kareng said:


> I got mine too. Thank you Lori (painted horse 61). I love everything......yes, I have no self control and couldn't wait until Christmas. I have to say that you must have had a little voice in your head telling you what chocolates to buy because you choose EXACTLY my favorites that I would have bought myself. I also love the candle warmer, candles and ornament. Thanks very much for the very nice gifts. It is greatly appreciated.
> Hope my gifts arrive soon. I realized after I mailed my package that I didn't sign it L'il Beginnings Secret Santa so I hope they know who it is.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!
> ...


----------



## painthorse61 (Dec 10, 2005)

wwmhf said:


> How the heck do you get involved in this?Â  I know it is too late for this year...
> 517828[/snapback]
> ​



There was a sign up earlier this year and then you were sent a name of a person to buy for and mail it to them. Someone was also given your name and will buy/send one to you. You don't know who got your name untill you get your gift from them. It is alot of fun! Watch for it next year and sign up (at least I hope they do it again next year



)


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 10, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!! Thank you Karen Goebel(Kareng)!! My wonderful Secret Santa!!! Of course yesterday I posted about not getting my gift yet and and hour later I get my gift!! I was good I waited untill 7:00pm to open it! hehehe! I waited untill my hubby got home to open it with me. She gave me a wonderful homemade Blanket thats baby blue(my favorite color!!) with little horse heads on it! *I love it!* And she got me a pillar candle with three diferent scents. It smells soooo good! I would have picked it out, you did perfect! I forget the _Beautiful_ Christmas Card with a mini horse on it and two little sheep and a kitty!

Thank you Karen ! You kindness means so much! Hopefully I have made another forum friend through this!!

Have a Very Merry Christmas!!!

Leya

Thanks Robin for making this happen!!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Dec 10, 2005)

IT ARRIVED, IT ARRIVED!!!!










MY SECRET SANTA WAS - LIZ (NOOTKA)

I received a neat photo mobile that you hang from the ceiling. It holds up to 20 photos. I have just the place to put it. Also got a beautiful mug with horses of all sizes on it. From different size foals to a mini to full size horses. It came in a lovely box too. It can be used to hold recipe cards or just placed on a table for decoration. Also got some Dr. Hunters Rosewater & glycerine hand creme. Wish you guys could smell it! Imagine the smell of crushed rose petals. Love the smell and feels wonderful on my hands. Lastly, there were several pieces of LINDT chocolates. Liz, those are one of my favorite chocolates! Of course, I had to taste a few!








THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!









LIZ, YOU DID AN EXCELLENT JOB! I LOVE EVERYTHING!

Wishing you and yours a *Merry* *Christmas*!

Karin


----------



## Davie (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to be late in posting but with Dad still needing help and now daughter-in-law going through chemo for breast cancer, it has been hard to get to the computer. Marion was so convienced that I was a figment of REO's imagination that she called to be sure I got my SS.

Marion thank you so much. I have just started the first book and can't wait to finish the other two. Thanks for the heads up that there are several more in the series.


----------



## Davie (Dec 10, 2005)

Liz (Nootka) glad to see that your SS arrived so quickly. Glad you are enjoying the book, be sure to look on the inside front page. I had it autographed for you.

Hope you enjoy.

Davie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine arrived! Thanks so much to Jessica (Miniseasons) for the great horse treat recipe book (great job on putting that together), I can tell you really spent a lot of time putting it all together. There was also a horse ornament, now the only decoration on our tree for now, and the treats, but I do have to ask, are those people treats or horse? The dogs swear they are dog treats tho!

Heeee, they would be horse treats. Just caught Pete tossing one into his mouth. He was very suprised when we caught him and told him we thought they were for the horses! Said they didn't taste half bad!


----------



## Jess P (Dec 10, 2005)

sfmini said:


> Mine arrived! Thanks so much to Jessica (Miniseasons) for the great horse treat recipe book (great job on putting that together), I can tell you really spent a lot of time putting it all together. There was also a horse ornament, now the only decoration on our tree for now, and the treats, but I do have to ask, are those people treats or horse? The dogs swear they are dog treats tho!
> 518076[/snapback]
> ​


I am glad you like the gifts! The treats are for horses (Batman's cookies in the treat book) but they smelled so good that I think they could be fed to both humans and dogs


----------



## nootka (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad you enjoyed your stuff, Karin!

And gladder still that it arrived just fine.

We had a hard time finding just the right box, since things were so different in size, and I worried that maybe those Lindts would melt since they are so fragile and I know it can get fairly warm down there. *LOL*

Thanks for posting and Merry Christmas!

(I love that hand creme, it is the ONLY thing that is supposed to smell like roses to me that really DOES, the real thing that is, not some decomposed version! Glad you enjoy it.)

Liz M.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 10, 2005)

Still waiting



. I just got back from post office and still nothing. Hubby said I was a bad girl so wouldn't get anything this year--or at least not until the day before Christmas. I told him to go jump





Angie


----------



## Donna (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is a pic of the wonderful Canadian gifts I received from Tiffany (tifflunn). I want to go to Ontario !!!


----------



## mistyrose (Dec 10, 2005)

My Gift came! Its a picture of one of our Stallions Cheval NV Me in a frame and on a Cup. Plus a real fancy hoofpick!. I love the coffee mug!!!!!!!!!! But I don't know who sent it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 10, 2005)

YAY!! My Secret Santa gift arrived yesterday, THANK YOU NILA (SunQuest)!! She sent me a beautiful T-shirt with a bay "Indian Pony" and Indian maiden, they are side by side and 'share' the same mane/hair...absolutely beautiful and very appropriate for me !! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MInx (Dec 10, 2005)

mistyrose said:


> My Gift came! Its a picture of one of our Stallions Cheval NV Me in a frame and on a Cup. Plus a real fancy hoofpick!. I love the coffee mug!!!!!!!!!! But I don't know who sent it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Libby it was me Maxine, sorry thought I said it in the card I'm Minx on the forum, glad you liked it, I just love that stallion of yours! Merry Christmas.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 10, 2005)

I got my SS gift yesterday! I checked the mail on the way to work and it was there.....then I had to wait a whole 13 hours to open it(like I'd wait till Christmas!).

Thank you Kaylee(Dee) for the pamper me stuff! I got nice smelling soap, shower gel and scrubbie and body butter.....hmm sounded kind of kinky, but it's Passion Fruit cream...yum! Can't wait to use it. Thanks again for the gifts all the way from Canada!

Flashsnewmom.....I'm glad you liked your gift. I was wondering if that grow your pony thing worked or not.


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 10, 2005)

I am still waiting for my giftee to post that she recieved her gift. She should have gotten it by now, I hope it didnt get lost in the mail...



Lori


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 10, 2005)

Donna said:


> Here is a pic of the wonderful Canadian gifts I received from Tiffany (tifflunn).  I want to go to Ontario !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on down any time! I can find a place for you and family for a bit





Tiffany


----------



## Marion (Dec 10, 2005)

I wanted to let Kimberly or lvponies know that I got her gifts. I am going to use the red, white, and blue halter for my pictures that I have to send to AMHA for my premanent photos. It also has a red, white, and blue lead rope. I just can't wait to take pictures now. There was a reason I had been putting it off now I know what it was.

I also got a gift certificate from Ozark Mountain Miniature Tack. One of my favorite places to shop.


----------



## lvponies (Dec 10, 2005)

Marion,

I'm glad you got the gifts!! Hope you and your family have a Very Merry Christmas!!

Kim


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't gotten mine yet - but I haven't sent mine yet either... just got it all packaged up to go out Monday!!


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 10, 2005)

i hope my SS's gift didn't get lost in the mail.....it went out last monday!!! eek


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 10, 2005)

> Ok...its been 2 weeks now, and I am starting to get a tad worried...I havent heard if my person has received there gift either yet. Mine had to go from Wisconsin to Canada. I called the post offoce today, they really couldnt help me much told me it could take 4-6 weeks!! THAT is NOT good news! I was so sure by mailing it before thanksgiving they would have it. Sooooo...make sure you post if you got it, and make this SS a happy little santa hearing that you did! Corinne











My dear dear Corinne

I GOT IT!!!! I got the notice in my mailbox on Wednesday and finally went to the post office today and picked it up



. I was going to wait till Christmas to open it BUT I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF, lol. Oh Corinne, it is ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!!

Corinne gave me the most beautiful tapestry blanket and matching pillow that has a beautiful winter scene of a horse drawn sleigh and the colors in it match my livingroom PERFECTLY!!!! I put it on my sofa in the living room and stood back and admired it and the pillow. I came home from my grandaughter's recital today and found my husband



repainting my dinning room a deep red wine color



so my living room at the moment looks like a hurricane hit it as he moved things from the dinning room into the living room to paint BUT as soon as things are back to "normal" in the next few days I will take a pic so that you can all see the throw and pillow. A BIG BIG HUG TO YOU CORINNE, thank you sooooo very much


----------



## REO (Dec 10, 2005)

Painthorse61

Rabbitsfizz

RAPFrosty

Scoopydoo

justanothercowgirl

minihorselover27

1is not enough

dontworrybeappy

Feather1414

erica

WCR

TN Belle

*I have heard from your Santas and the gifts are on the way!*





I will be looking into more. I'll have to start chasing down people. *sigh* Mail is slow and some are late mailing out so please don't think you are forgotten.

NO ONE will go without a gift!


----------



## Erica (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh Robin,

I was not in the least bit worried about mine - still two weeks before Christmas, and I am not even at home right now, will be next Thurs. after I finish up at college. But I will be sure and let my SS now when it makes it here.


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2005)

I know Erica, but your Santa asked me to let you know






And you're going to like it!

he he he



this is such fun for me!


----------



## Secret Hills Ranch (Dec 11, 2005)

I sent my SS gifts out nearly a week ago, I sure hope they didn't get lost.... Haven't heard anything yet......



Ihope it gets there!!!!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 11, 2005)

Still nothing here either. Thats ok though still several days till Christmas yet. Maybe when I get mine I might be able to wait till the 25th to open it..???


----------



## starleemay (Dec 11, 2005)

Got a new computer for christmas.



Finally getting things figured out.



Got my package from Kathye (yellerroseintx). Love the box. Will put all other goodies to good use.



Also to Bev, I see you got the package. Why wait till xmas to open, sounds like no one else is.


----------



## starleemay (Dec 11, 2005)

Got a new computer for christmas.



Finally getting things figured out.



Got my package from Kathye (yellerroseintx). Love the box. Will put all other goodies to good use.



Also to Bev, I see you got the package. Why wait till xmas to open, sounds like no one else is.


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 11, 2005)

Still checking the mailbox. Nothing so far. There's still plenty of time before Christmas!





I keep checking the forum every day to see if my person received their gift. I sent it to Canada on November 18th via airmail. It should be there.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 11, 2005)

My person should have received her last week, but I haven't seen anything. Of course with this many postings I may have missed it.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 11, 2005)

Still Nothing here .....but the excitement is rising now!!!!!!






Leeana


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing in my mailbox yet. whewww.. my excitement is really growing!!! GypsyHeart


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 11, 2005)

Ummmm

Gypsyheart

you never gave a hint

ummmm

your secret santa told me to tell you that it's coming






p.s. I haven't received mine either, but I did receive an e-mail message that it was shipped!


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2005)

sfmini, yes she did post that she got it.


----------



## minimama (Dec 11, 2005)

Just a heads up, the one I sent out has a tracking number which I just used and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow according to that. So, someone should get their gift tomorrow!





ps. It's going from sunshine to snow..


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 11, 2005)

Gypsyheart said:


> Nothing in my mailbox yet. whewww.. my excitement is really growing!!! GypsyHeart
> 519005[/snapback]
> ​






COOL!



OH I love Christmas!!!! Gypsyheart


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2005)

RENMACMINIS I heard that your gift was shipped, so be looking for it to come soon.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks REO!!! I will be waiting ever so patiently for it....


----------



## CKC (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok- I couldn't wait any longer. I opened my gifts from my Secret Santa Heather at Mulligans Run Farm.

I got the coolest gifts. 2 scented candles in Christmas decorated votives. Horse jingle bell necklace and horse jingle bell earrings. A beautiful horse ornament and 3 stacked decorative boxes dressed as a Santa Claus. Each box has candy in it.

I needed a huge smile today and these goodies gave me one!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm waiting for mine. I'm not worried since it's a couple of weeks untill Christmas.

Christy


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2005)

*To the following people, the gifts are on the way from your Santas!*

Ks cowgirl

tshack

showoffs

yankee minis

just jinx

WSRs_Judy

Stephanie

wishful

Steph

charmedMinis

Marty

wewindwalker

Rachel

justanothercowgirl

I will be looking into more.


----------



## painthorse61 (Dec 12, 2005)

REO said:


> Painthorse61
> Rabbitsfizz
> 
> RAPFrosty
> ...



Reo, Thanks for following up on all of these! I am not at all worried about it, things happen and the mail is slow this time of year! Besides there is plenty of time for them to arrive yet!

I also wish to say that I know there are good people out there willing to step in and be Santas "Elves" to help out with any gifts not delivered. I know these "elves" are real, because I got a wonderful gift from one of them last year when my secret santa did not send their gift to me! It meant alot!

Just wanted you to know that I will gladly take an extra name this year if any are needed! This is really a great group of people and this exchange is ALOT of fun. And thanks for your help in organizing it!


----------



## tshack (Dec 12, 2005)

REO said:


> *To the following people, the gifts are on the way from your Santas!*
> 
> 
> tshack
> ...



Thanks for looking into it! I cna't wait to see what I've gotten! I'm worse than a kid on christmas morning. LOL I'llupdate as soona s I know it's come in!


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe mine is being handmade??

Whatever it is -- I am SURE I will LOVE IT!!















It will make its way to me eventually --- I just need to be PATIENT!!

JJ


----------



## virginia (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi REO just wanted to let you know I mailed my gift to the bottom of the world on 1st of Dec. It went "airmail" so should be there in time.

Ginny StP


----------



## Erica (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh I think mine came......





I am still up at college, but was talking to mom when the mail ran and she said I had a package, ( I ordered a few things - but figured out by the packaging it wasn't those)....So I am guessing it would be my Secret Santa gift. I think she said the outside of the box said Shannon - ShowOffs (I think it was something like that she said), Thank you if this is my secret santa gift. I will be opening it Weds afternoon!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 12, 2005)

Danielle, so glad to hear you got you gift



and you like it,



and that the colors will blend in!



Thanks so much for letting me know. Corinne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 12, 2005)

Edit: I opened the package last night - 4mymirage - thank you sooooo much!!! You are so thoughtful!!! She made me 4 beautiful decorated horse shoes, each one is decorated according to the season - it comes with a wall hanger and each season you change horse shoes - it's awesome!!! And she ALSO made me a beautiful Silver Mist Ranch sign, with a little horse head and beautiful rose --- wow is all I can say!!!!!

If you read this, I need to ask - what kind of critters do you have at home? My dog went NUTS over the box and the bubble wrap - tail wagging full speed, stuffed her face into the box and ran off with the bubble wrap!!!! She lost her mind over that box!

Thank you again!!!

Liz R.


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 12, 2005)

I got my gift!!!





But I don't know which forum person it's from,,,,only got a "REAL" name! Lisa McQuiston.

And oh yeah, my bad, having a yucky day so I opened it





It's a wonderful western style and chili pepper clock. I love it, love it, love it, THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH Lisa !!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2005)

whiskeyranch, your Santa was Candleliteranch


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Dec 12, 2005)

Still patiently waiting



]

-Kris


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 12, 2005)

minimama said:


> Just a heads up, the one I sent out has a tracking number which I just used and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow according to that.  So, someone should get their gift tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks soooo much!! I've had a cold and I'm gonna fill up a mug with the cider and the cocoa and coffee and tea and... and... The mug is going into my collection!! Thanks again for a wonderful gift!


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 12, 2005)

Gypsyheart said:


> Gypsyheart said:
> 
> 
> > Â  Â  Â  Â
> ...


ummmm

Your secret santa told me that it was shipped from the company to her instead of you so it's in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## wishful (Dec 12, 2005)

I got mine today






I am tyring to hold out til Christmas to open them. Thank you Jodi. The letter was so sweet. Did you know I am a homeschooler too? Small world after all. I wonder if Robin knew that when she assigned you has my secret santa!!

Thank you Jodi(scoopiedoo) I hope you have a wonderful Christmas.

This has been so much fun I cant wait to do it all over again next year.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 12, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]*THANK YOU MS_THE for my WONDERFUL book! (Christmas on Miniature Mountain by Marty and illustrated by Reo)*[/SIZE]




I LOVE it



I LOVE it



I LOVE it.





I have NEVER been a patient person



--- I am sorry for my impatience now.

As you can see --- I could NOT WAIT until Christmas to open it!





Again -- THANK YOU!





JJay - Bluerocket

PS Thanks to Marty to for her part in this!

I love my personalized author signing.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 12, 2005)

lilfoot said:


> KsCowgirl,  I know your package made it to Canada as the receiver was showing it off yesterday at our barn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know, she did email me and let me know she received it, but must have forgot to post on here!!! Glad she liked the gifts!!!





Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Dee (Dec 12, 2005)

Sandy,

I am happy that you got it. Sorry it took so long. I was so worried because I also picked up something at the same time for a gift exchange I had to do at work...I accidently got a gift basket for men!



and I work with all women!



I was hoping I didn't go the same with yours!

Dee


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you for telling me REO!!!!



Thank you very much Candleliteranch!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 12, 2005)

THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!! MY PERSON HAS NOT RECEIVED HER PACKAGE YET!

I have been checking this thread DAILY.......It was shipped to Canada 10 days ago!!!!

MA


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 12, 2005)

Haven't gotten mine yet- but I am told its on its was.

I keep assaulting my mailman - he might not delivery it











Tiffany


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 12, 2005)

Dear Secret Santa,

I've been good this year, Santa..........really I have.








Please don't forget to drop my little goodies down the chimney on your way thru Kansas.


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2005)

*Blitz Huf Minis*, the one you mailed the gift to has been out of town. I emailed her and she says that your gift DID arrive and will be waiting for her when she gets home. I didn't want you to worry.

*Candleliteranch*, I heard from your Santa and she will be express mailing your gift early next week. It should get to you on time! At least you won't have to be tempted long LOL!


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2005)

No Secret Santa here yet but still have 13 days to Christmas.

Alice


----------



## minihorselover27 (Dec 12, 2005)

Got my gifts today




I loved them all



The scarf, the lead rope, pot holders and the mickey mouse pen



Thank you so much Ashley





My gift has been mailed my person should get it no later than Friday. I was a little late getting it in the mail. It is on its way.

Look forward to doing it all over agian next year





MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 12, 2005)

minihorselover27 said:


> Got my gifts today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the potholders are actually WASHCLOTHS.....best you'll ever have!! work great for dishes or horsey baths!!!



glad you liked everything!!! now the you have a scarf you can come north to visit! haha


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 12, 2005)

I am starting to get worried here!



I sent my gift off a good week or more ago and have been checking here daily. My giftee is in the states so it shouldnt take this long - or so I would think!



Lori


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 13, 2005)

*Whiskeyranch* Glad you like it! I thought I enclosed a card with both names on it....sorry.....senior moments coming early!

Thanks REO for the update I ALWAYS wait till Christmas to open anything, so it'll be great to not be sitting here looking at it every day!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2005)

*1 is not enough* your gift is waiting for you at the PO! You need to go pick it up and take photo ID with you to get it.


----------



## minimama (Dec 13, 2005)

Gosh, I haven't been on here all day. Last minute shopping.

Tracy, I am so glad it got there ok and you liked it. Sorry there was no card, I was in such a hurry to get it to you, I sealed it all up and labeled it and then went "Oh No!" LOL

I can be so dingy sometimes I swear!





Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 13, 2005)

REO said:


> *Blitz Huf Minis*, the one you mailed the gift to has been out of town. I emailed her and she says that your gift DID arrive and will be waiting for her when she gets home. I didn't want you to worry.
> 520338[/snapback]
> ​


[SIZE=14pt]



Thanks you so much REO!!!!!!



I was really getting worried and had hoped she was on vacation or something!!!!



[/SIZE]




Still checking the mailbox daily!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 13, 2005)

STEPHANIE-----i have received 2 of my 3 packages and everything is WONDERFUL! i will try to get ashley to take a pic and post it for me!

my wonderful SS (Stephanie) gave me a specialized key chain and mouse pad with my stallion's pic! also a sweet sweet embroidered sweatshirt for FOAL WATCH! these things are sooo perfect and i love them! thanks so much!

the best of the holidays to you and your family! jennifer


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 13, 2005)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!





Thanks Lori!!!! (luvmycritters)

I got a good smelling candle and some lotion, and some neat western bookends!!!!!

Thank you so much!!!!!

The funny thing is I had gotten it yesterday, but I forgot to get the mail, I realized it this morning and ran out to the mailbox(we live in the country so my mail box is right on my driveway) And there was my mail with a note that my package was left in my front seat of my car in the garage! I was like a kid running to my car, cause I knew it had to be my present!!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been going to the post office every day and nothing. this morning, my husband said he would go and maybe my luck would change. It did not change



. He laughed and said I must have been very naughty.



Oh well, there are still more than 10 days for it to come. (and late is better than never



)

Have a great day everyone

Angie


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 13, 2005)

Still nothing for me

And still haven't heard from my person.

Any ideas Reo?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, I'm getting a wee bit nervous, too -- I mailed my package (in the states) on 11/29 and still no word...





Liz R.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 13, 2005)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!! ALL THE WAY FROM CANADA!!!!

THANK YOU KAREN PENNER, "1 is not enough"!!!

Yes I had to open it!! The little kid in me kicked in and after I got thru all the tape I found wonderful surprises. I loved the ornaments! and the rubber curry's are greatly appreciated! They will come in very handy this summer. I had fun looking at the 2 magazines you included the Equine Connection and the Horse Connection. I took pictures of everything and as soon as I get them onto photobucket I will post pictures of everything!!





















Thank You Again Karen!! I loved everything!!!

Sherry


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Still nothing in my mailbox either. I guess I must have been naughty



. That's o.kay there's still time.

Christy


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2005)

*Feather1414* Your gift was only just mailed, I think Dec 10th. It IS coming!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 13, 2005)

REO said:


> *Feather1414* Your gift was only just mailed, I think Dec 10th. It IS coming!
> 520866[/snapback]
> ​



Hey Reo

I got mine today!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE GROOMING SUPPLIES, AND THE ORNAMENT, AND THE CANDLE. However, I don't know who you are. There was no card included, that I saw anwyways. But THANK YOU. I needed everything in there SO much!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2005)

Great! Your Santa is Ashley. That is also her forum name.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 13, 2005)

Reo it was supposed to be a secret!





I really didnt know what to get you, but knew you showed so figured I couldnt go wrong with all that stuff.

No actually, I was gonna put a card in there, but forgot and then it was already closed up.


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 13, 2005)

It's here! It's here!








I was putting up the rest of my outside christmas decorations and the ups truck pulled up.

But I didn't open it right away I waited until I was finished. LOL





I love it!











My secret santa was Trinity Acres, thank you, I got the Painted Ponies "Heavenly Pony" {no I didn't have that one} and some yummy peanut butter and chocolate homemade Buckeyes. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

But I'm not going to eat many since it's not on my diet but my husband loves them. By the way he said to tell you "Go Wolverines" lol


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry Ash! I didn't want her wondering.

*Relic*, your gift from Santa to you was mailed out last week!


----------



## ctinsley (Dec 13, 2005)

No gift in my mail box yet. Maybe santa can't find us here in Missouri.


----------



## minihorselover27 (Dec 13, 2005)

> No gift in my mail box yet. Maybe santa can't find us here in Missouri.


Your gift is on its way


----------



## 1 is not enough (Dec 13, 2005)

I got mine, I got mine











I love it! I was so excited to pick up the box yesterday at the post office I felt like a kid! A big thank you to Tapestry minis!

I got a painted pony! (my first one) It is called the Renewal of Life. I love it! Thank you so much Christine!(I even took it to work today to show everyone).


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 13, 2005)

wewindwalker said:


> It's here! It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]I'm SO glad you liked it! I'm happy to hear that. I was so worried you might already have that one. I hadn't seen the Painted Ponies before. I believe I am going to start collecting them too! They're really pretty. [/SIZE]

Tell your hubby those "Buckeyes" could make a Wolverine fan REALLY sick! He might breakout in scarlet and gray!





Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

GO BUCKS!!!





Janine


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Dec 13, 2005)

1 is not enough said:


> I got mine, I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Karin!!! Oh I'm so glad you like it! Took me forever to decide on something "GOOD"



Figured I couldn't go wrong with a purple horse



You are very very welcome and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

THANK YOU ROBIN FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER IT HAS BEEN LOTS OF FUN!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2005)

*dannigirl* I emailed with your Santa and she has been sick with the flu. She said she was going to mail your gift some time this week, but that it should be there in time.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 14, 2005)

Sent mine off today priority mail!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 14, 2005)

REO said:


> *dannigirl* I emailed with your Santa and she has been sick with the flu. She said she was going to mail your gift some time this week, but that it should be there in time.
> 521190[/snapback]
> ​


I am so sorry she has been sick. I do hope that she gets well for the holidays as it is no fun being sick during that time. Thank you for checking on this for me as I have been rather a pain about it.



Sorry if I made her feel bad when she was already not feeling well.

GET WELL soon, Secret Santa, so you can enjoy Christmas with your family.

Angie


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 14, 2005)

Still nothing


----------



## dtdminis (Dec 14, 2005)

My Gift Came!!!!!!!











This is so exciting - I don't usully get gifts.

Thank you SO much Rachel (Stark)!!!! I Love EVERYTHING!










Rachel managed to get me some of Everything I asked for! I got a new halter for Tiara, which is badly needed, a great little horse book with a picture and quote on every page (I love it Rachel) a Lindt chocolate reindeer and an adorable card with a mini on it!!!

Thank you again. You're the greatest, Rachel!





[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## wishful (Dec 14, 2005)

I got ANOTHER present in the mail today from my wonderful secret santa Jodi.

This was even more of a surprised because I thought I had gotten all my secret santa. Jodi had already sent me two wrapped present that are under the tree right now. Today I got a PERSONILIZED beautiful red and biege tote with my name monogrammed in red on the front. Red is my favorite color.





Thank you Jodi,Thank you ,Thank you,Thank you.

I wish youa very Merry Christmas.





Jamie


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 14, 2005)

My gift is going into the mail today...It should be there in time...but hang in there Santa buddy...I tried to find a very unique gift for you and it came from overseas!! I didn`t account for that shipping time..but its going on its way....Hurry POSTMAN.....


----------



## Rachel (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh my gosh Nancy! I am so surprised you got it already - it just went out on Saturday! I'm glad you liked it. I was so happy to get a member of the BOB family for my SS. My BOB gelding is in my avatar and I just adore your Armando - what an amazing guy! I hope the halter fits alright. It is perfect on my B horses so I think it'll work. Again, Merry Christmas and best wishes to you and your family!

Now onto my SS gift. I just got it in the mail this morning from Missy of Secret Hills Ranch. It's a beautiful snow globe with 2 polar bears in it. I love it! Thank you thank you Missy! It is so fun to get these surprises. Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Dec 14, 2005)

You are SO very welcome Jamie, I'm glad that you like it! I also received my gift yesterday! My Santa was Sandii from Quartermoon Farm, and she gave me a BEAUTIFUL angel windchime and some mustard for dipping my pretzels in, Thank you Sandii





MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! HO HO HO


----------



## painthorselover (Dec 14, 2005)

I DONT HAVE A SECRET SANTA


----------



## Leeana (Dec 14, 2005)

I GOT MINE!!!!!

I love it!! Mom tried to keep it ....lol.

It was a lovely gift set. It has soap, lotion and body wash. mhhh it smells so lovely ..it smells like heaven.

BUT ...i dont know who sent it. There wasn't anything in it saying who it was from, who ever is was from though when you read this i want to thank you so much ..i adore it!!!!

Leeana

*will post pics tommarow


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine arrived









!!!! Thank You Josie! It lasted 5 minuets in the house before I opened it. Thank You for the christmas ornaments and the stuffed mini horsie, the hand and face cream and ---- My first Horse brush in 20 years!!!!!



- My camera is not good but I will try to post pictures tonight.

Again Thank You Josie my secret santa!


----------



## Erica (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks so much - Shannon (Showoffs). I opened it as soon as I got home from taking finals. And it is wonderful.

Shannon sent me a beautiful HUGE embroideryed (w/ Erica's Tiny Trotters) burgunday show halter bag that is "double wide"........got 3 slots and then another 3 slots, each slot for the halter is also a snap which is neat as all my others are just velcro, it is fully lined, and in the bottm inside as it is "extra long" too, has a zipper area that is also lined to store stuff. It is so nice and so roomy and huge and will definelty be put to use.....as I am actually just ordering some new show halters as we speak, can't ever have enough





Was all set to take a picture and post and went to get the camera and forgot that it is at the Nikon shop getting a few repairs done.


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 14, 2005)

Still patiently, but very anxiously, awaiting my gift, oh I just love surprises!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 14, 2005)

justjinx said:


> STEPHANIE-----i have received 2 of my 3 packages and everything is WONDERFUL!  i will try to get ashley to take a pic and post it for me!
> my wonderful SS (Stephanie) gave me a specialized key chain and mouse pad with my stallion's pic!  also a sweet sweet embroidered sweatshirt for FOAL WATCH!  these things are sooo perfect and i love them!  thanks so much!
> 
> the best of the holidays to you and your family!  jennifer
> ...


Jennifer,

I can't find the other present I made. As soon as I do I'll put it in the mail. Darn, where did it go. Maybe I'll try and make another one tonight. Hint it's something else embroidered.

I'm glad you like everything.



I had help from someone close to you as far as sizes and pictures.

Stephanie


----------



## Alice (Dec 14, 2005)

no Secret Santa for me my mailman is getting tired of me asking. lol Alice


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2005)

*TN Belle*, it was only just mailed out on the 14th of Dec. It is on its way!

*Littlesteppers*, your gift is being mailed out today..express.

*Alice*, your gift has been mailed out. It might be a little late since it is coming from far away, but it is coming.

To the Santa of *Cyberponi*, she did get her gift from you!

------------------------------------------------------

I GOT MINE!!!





I don't know what is is yet because I'm waiting for Christmas. But thank you WSRs_Judy! I can hardly wait!


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope my person got her gift? I haven't heard from her yet. Guess I'll check the tracking number.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I haven't heard from back from the person I sent a gift to, and I don't have a tracking number





Liz R.


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2005)

I just emailed her today Liz R


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Still nothing in my mail box. I'm waiting anxiously.

Christy


----------



## sfmini (Dec 15, 2005)

Sure wish I had asked for delivery confirmation since I have no idea if my person got hers or not.


----------



## tshack (Dec 15, 2005)

Well gave it a week and checked the PO and still nothing.





To my SS, I'll have to thank you after christmas as I'm leaving on Sun to go to TX and won't get a chance to check the PO again before I leave (it's 30 miles in the opposite direction I have to go), But it'll be a nice 'extra' gift for when I get home, I can't wait!


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2005)

tshack, your gift was mailed out. But you know how slow the mail is right now. Will someone be picking up your mail so your gift does not get sent back for non-pick up?

Relic, your Santa mailed yours out last week.

Jaxjag2000, your gift will be mailed out on Monday- express.


----------



## tshack (Dec 15, 2005)

REO said:


> tshack, your gift was mailed out. But you know how slow the mail is right now. Will someone be picking up your mail so your gift does not get sent back for non-pick up?
> 
> 
> 522657[/snapback]
> ​



Oh I know it was mailed, have no doubts about that,



and the mail seems to be terrible. It's not the only one I haven't gotten, my SSP for my JRT group hasn't arrived yet either, as well as one that a friend of mine from CT sent. The mail lady knows us (it's a VERY small PO), and knows that i'll be gone so she'll save it (hubby said if he gets a chance he'll try to go in, but his days have been pretty busy), it won't get sent back. The pups and I just get to have a bit of a after christmas party!



LOL

I just didn't want my SS to worry about me not posting about not getting it, and it being lost or somthing, next week, is why I'd posted. My SSp for the JRT site that I sent to Canada on the 18th of Nov JUST got there this week, and I know how the waiting and hopeing it didn't get lost is.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 16, 2005)

I hope I wasn't a bad girl



. I still haven't recieved anything, but I'm being very patient. I hope it wasn't lost in the mail.

Christy


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh What fun it is to go to the mailbox everyday






Well I got a third package from my Secret Santa today...Let me recap..1st package a red halter, 2nd package a red lead to match the halter, today's third package 2 packs of wonderful horse treats for my horses and a cute note that said to be continued in the FOURTH PACKAGE...This Secret Santa has been just to much fun. Thank you so much for everything and needless to say I am very excited for the 4th one.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Dec 16, 2005)

I didn't get on the list but wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas

Here is my Card to all *Lil Beginnings Forum Members*

Merry Christmas Card Click here

Joyce


----------



## Alice (Dec 16, 2005)

Southern_Heart said:


> I didn't get on the list but wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas
> Here is my Card to all *Lil Beginnings Forum Members*
> 
> Merry Christmas Card Click here
> ...


Thanks for the card Southern Heart It is a beautful card. Alice


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 17, 2005)

Got my gift from WeWindWalker on Wednesday!!!





3 absolutely gorgeous sketches of 3 of my horses, by far the best gift I have ever gotten in my entire life!!!





Evelyn you have a PM


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 17, 2005)

Josie-Finally got the camera working- Again Thank You- and my daughter has adopted the stuffed Horsie



.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a96/tifflunn/HPIM0449.jpg


----------



## wcr (Dec 17, 2005)

I GOT IT!!!!!

Sally Laidlaw "Whoa", sent me a Pendleton mug in the native Indian collection, a really cute horsey finger puppet and a horse soap.

Thanks, Sally I really like my present and the sweet card you sent.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm still no word on my gift i am worried something happened to it as it crossed the border





B ut Russ I opened my gift I couldnt hold out and THANK YOU for everything.. kids had a field day choosing socks and raven insists they fit her lol

she also adopted the pink horsey and the watch..

VERY thoughtful for all the stuff you put in there there was a bunch of different things thank you very much..


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 17, 2005)

WHOOPEE











IT CAME IT CAME!!!

I have all the self restraint of a lemming in springtime so I opened one already!!

I love it, I have a mug with Rabbit's picture on it, I showed it to him but he just suggested I did NOT use it to measure his feed- he prefers it measured by the bucket full!!!

I shan't be using it for that anyway.

Thankyou Judy, of Zachary Farms- I shall open something else tomorrow, I know- except the lovely red gloves were sitting on the top and I squinched the squinchy package and shook the other one!!!


----------



## Russ (Dec 17, 2005)

Glad you opened it Lisa! It was hard getting that cremello in the box





I was worried my gift was dumb(I'm not the best shopper



)....so I put a variety and was hoping your kids would find something in the box that they would like and hoping something you'd like too. I did forget to start the watch, you just need to pull that plastic tab out by the stem....set your time and push stem back in....





The halters, I know you have all sizes of mini's so threw in different sizes.

Glad the socks are ok, they aren't the prettiest colors but sure nice and warm.





I was so honored to get your name for secret santa. You are so helpful and fun on the forum. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 17, 2005)

CharmedMinis said:


> Got my gift from WeWindWalker on Wednesday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you have a couple more things coming but they may be late. {like I said I've been sick alot lately}

I sent the first one on to you so at lest it would get there before christmas.

Merry Christmas and I'm glad you like them.








What are thier names, anyway?


----------



## painthorse61 (Dec 17, 2005)

I got My gift today!



And I am happy to announce that it remained unopened, in my house for a full six hours!!!!





However, the reason for that "might" have been that I was out christmas shopping when it got here, once I got home it only "survived" a whole 10 minutes!



So much for patience!

Thank you Dontworrybeappy!

Everything was great! I got a 5 piece grooming set in a carry case (Just what I needed, I recently misplaced my favorite brush), an adorable stuffed horse, all dressed up for christmas, and a really cute wooden ornament with 2 cut-out horses. They are really cute and look great on my tree! Thank you so much for the wonderful gifts! Hope you have a very Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 18, 2005)

You're Welcome Painthorse! All the brushes are "first place blue" for good luck!

Mine came today too - it was like a whole Christmas Day in a box!

Danielle.E sent me some COOL pepperment foot treatments, some yummy smelling candles, some Canadian Honey and Maple Jelly (that's a new one for me!), a pair of adorable Snowpeople, a cute little stuffed horsie, 3 wonderful froggy magnets to add to my froggy collection (I've never gotten the same frog gifts from anyone - each one is different and cherished!) and then the thing that made me cry - a pretty frame with a picture of me and my Honeypony and a poem about Honeysuckle Rose inside! That was soooo sweet and caring! THANK YOU!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting. One week to go.

Christy


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh THANK GOODNESS Jane(Rabbitsfizz), I have worrried sooooooooooo much about that darn package. It weighed too much to send GLOBAL Priority so I had to just send it air mail...Oh I couldn't be more excited if I got it myself....YOU, little stinker, would not give annnnnnny hints as to what you liked as hard as REO and I tried to get you to. All those posts about what colors etc were instigated by us to find out what you like...Oh Well you just get what you get and I certainly hope you like something. You can always regift.



Let us know as you open the others and be sure to check that box carefully so you don't miss anything. Robin said you would like the mug with Rabbit's picture.



Have fun and



MERRY CHRISTMAS



Jane. And also a very HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 18, 2005)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Hmm still no word on my gift i am worried something happened to it as it crossed the border
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!


----------



## shane (Dec 18, 2005)

JOYCE MERRY CHRISTMAS, IF YOU PM ME ILL SEND YOU A GIFT AND CARD, I WAS UPSET THAT I FORGOT TO GET INTO THE CHRISTMAS CARD EXCHANGE AS THERE WAS A FEW PEOPLE I WANTED TO SEND A CARD TO,ALSO REO AND ROBIN THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR DOING THE MATCHING I LOVED IT! LYNDA


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Dec 18, 2005)

Still no gift here



Any ideas Reo?

-Kris


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 18, 2005)

oh Russ it wasnt a dumb gift at all- I loved it everything was so thoughtful the gloves that were feely inside well we keep stealing them from eachother and hiding them so it has become the new game as to who gets the great gloves for the day!

I loved it and appreciate it more then you can know


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 18, 2005)

littlehorse2 said:


> I'm still waiting.  One week to go.Christy
> 
> 524033[/snapback]
> ​


Christy Have you asked Robin about your gift?? I am still waiting but mine is on the way. I hope you get yours soon? Ramona


----------



## Meadowind (Dec 18, 2005)

We arrived home Friday night after being away for a while. Santa has been here and I have not one but 4 packages to open on Christmas Day. Can't wait to see what's in there!!

Heather


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 19, 2005)

> Danielle.E sent me some COOL pepperment foot treatments, some yummy smelling candles, some Canadian Honey and Maple Jelly (that's a new one for me!), a pair of adorable Snowpeople, a cute little stuffed horsie, 3 wonderful froggy magnets to add to my froggy collection (I've never gotten the same frog gifts from anyone - each one is different and cherished!) and then the thing that made me cry - a pretty frame with a picture of me and my Honeypony and a poem about Honeysuckle Rose inside! That was soooo sweet and caring! THANK YOU!


Oh thank God you got it, I was getting so worried!!! Karen, the "poem" you mention is a song, an old song, is my age showing






and it was called "Honeysuckle Rose", a song my mother remembers very well. When I visited your site after I got your name and read your story about your dear "Honeysuckle Rose" I remembered there was a song and I knew I had to do something .... I am glad you liked it. I thought of the soothing peppermint foot stuff because all of us with families and horses are always run off our feet!!! Not enough hours in a day...

Merry Christmas dear Karen, to you and your family


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 19, 2005)

I have an idea for those of you who did not receive a gift from SS! How about this? Email each other and hook up. Your gifts to each other may be late and you may know early who your SS is but... You sweet ones






can do your own exchange? Just a thought? I really,really hate it when people do not keep their word or come through as promised..It is not right that these folks did not get their presents or a WORD



from their SS as to where their gifts are. Shame,Shame ,Shame,!!!!! Ramona


----------



## WSR's_Judy (Dec 19, 2005)

I got mine!

Thank you Hosscrazy.

I have not opened it yet, waiting till Christmas.

Thank you Merry Christmas!

Judy


----------



## Alice (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you thank you Mini Luver I had such a good time opening my gift and what a nice variety of things. A beautiful picture frame, grooming cloths, cute little note pad, a lead rope, apple treats for horses, stickers of horses, a sticker for the truck, 2 magazines, peanut brittle and a chocolate horse. Thanks so much. Alice


----------



## Devon (Dec 19, 2005)

Your so welcome Alice!!! I had fun picking evrything out wow it arrived just before christmas lol I couldnt help but have the card with wee man on the front!! Oh those grooming towels are awesome they get off evrything especially good if you are a shower!! Welll your welcome again My aunt makes the peanut brittle omg it is delicious!!well i thought id send yout he canadian horse thing so you could see what horses are going around down here in CANADA!! LOL Well talk to you soon!!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 19, 2005)

I sent mine over a week ago now, and I still havent heard anything. I hope it gets to Canada alright. Getting worried now. Don't worry SS, I didn't forget about you!


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 19, 2005)

THANK YOU



THANK YOU



THANK YOU



THANK YOU





I got my gift, it came from Shadybrook Farms.



_*WOW*_



I LOVE IT, you really took to heart my wish list from earlier. I got a _*beautiful*_ horse brass for my harness shaped like a shamrock with "Ireland" written beneath it. Twix's show name is "Shamrock Dreamer". I can definitely attatch it to my every day harness, but does anyone know if we can put them onto a show harness, where the martingale teardrop would hang. I also got a really cool Irish coin with a horse and the Irish harp on it. What's even better, is the date of the coin is 1996, the same year Twix was born











WELL WORTH THE WAIT, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF THE THOUGHTFULNESS THAT WENT INTO GETTING THESE, I WILL TREASURE THEM FOREVER!!!!


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 19, 2005)

Mistie..I am so _GLAD_ you liked it!!

I was waiting on the coin to arrive and almost went ahead and sent the horse brass, should have in hindsight..but I had NO idea that the coin was the same year your horse was born...



....maybe that was mean`t to be. I am not much of a shopper...so your list was very much appreciated!

Wishing you and your family a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## ctinsley (Dec 20, 2005)

Received my gifts yesterday. Thanks so much Angie aka minihorselover27. I received a copy of Chicken Soup for the horse lovers soul( which my husband took right away) a cookbook from an Alabama Church, we actually collect those cook books, they always have such good recipes. I got candles, lead rope , hanger made from horse shoes, and two horse head hangers. Thank you so much, there was even something to keep my husband happy. Have a Merry Christmas. Cindy


----------



## painthorselover (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

if you want to be my secret santa i live at 993 Briggstown rd. i dont care if it is late or not .if you want to be my secret santa i will be yours.you just got to tell me where you live.have a merry christmas.hope i get a secret santa.

if you do want to be my secret santa pm me or email me at countrycowgirl555.






thanks katherine


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2005)

There's nothing here yet. I'm afraid I must have been rather naughty.

That's ok if my Secret Santa had difficulty, it's a busy time and things happen.


----------



## tshack (Dec 20, 2005)

Just an update for my ss person. If the gift was from AL I got it(prety sure it was my ssp one from here as my JRT one didn't have any from AL signed up)! I'm here in TX at my parents but called the Po back home and did have a pressie from AL so it will be brought by my hubby for christmas!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Still nothing here either.

Marty - I'm with you I must have been very naughty also.

Christy


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 20, 2005)

I just wanted to let my secret santa know i recieved my gift(s) yesterday !





thanks so much SWA (Tanya)

I cant post a pic



i dont have a site to host a photo and my camera is outta batteries !





BUT..... this is what she sent me

the coolest candle holder its an amber colored piece of glass with a running horse etched onto it and the candle sits behind it ! I cant wait to light it up i bet its goin to be very pretty !



the candle smells YUMMYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

then there was a real pretty Plume ( however you spell it LOL that feather thing that goes on the horses head ) I think thats what that was anyway not familiar with them other than the one i know Charmedminis has ! its pink n blue n white very pretty

The best for last ( well to me ! ) a box full of JOLLY RANCHERS !

thanks again I love my secret santa gifts !


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing here yet either, not even a lump of coal.

Stephanie


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmm still no word from the person I sent my gift to really should have been there long ago


----------



## anoki (Dec 20, 2005)

yay, I got it!!! I got it!!! Thank you soo much Rori McCrackin - Runamuk Farm!!

I assume you made these wonderful things??

It definately made my day!





~kathryn


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2005)

NO ONE will go without a gift! We have elves to cover that





The following info is what I've taken from this long thread and through emails.

*Ms THE*, your SS mailed yours on 12-12

*tshack*, your SS mailed yours out. And NO the pkg from AL is not it!

*Jaxjag2000*, yours was supposed to be sent out the 19th, express.

*Stephanie*, your SS said she mailed yours.

*showoffs*, your SS mailed yours out 12-3.

*littlehorse2*, your SS mailed yours out 12-15.

*Blitz Huf minis*, Your Santa told me she sent it out Dec 10th. *

*little steppers* your SS mailed it out 12-15.

*RAPfrosty*, your SS said she mailed yours 11-30.

*Relic*, your SS says she mailed yours.

*Marty*, your SS mailed yours out 11-27.

*SRPwildrose*, she says she mailed it out the 2nd week of Dec.

*candlelite ranch*, yours was sent out express the 19th.

*Nicole down under*, yours was mailed out 12-1.

Some times things happen in people's lives and they were late in mailing things out. And mail is VERY slow right now.

If I posted your name here, Please don't tell me you're not worried or that I didn't need to check. Yes I did. I'm working very hard to make this the best SS ever.

I bet some of you get your gifts today!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 21, 2005)

My package came yesterday!!! My secret santa was Miniv(Maryann), she sent me some wonderful grooming supplies that will be put to good use. I am now the proud owner of a fancy-smancy Oster brush, woo hoo!!! Thank you so much!!!

Pam





For those of you still waiting, don't assume the worst. The mail can be really slow. Maryann mailed this out weeks ago and it came yesterday.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 21, 2005)

REO - You're great and to have taken all this on is a wonderful thing



. Thanks for letting me know what was going on. I'll post as soon as I get it. Happy Holidays to you and yours.

Christy


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2005)

You're welcome


----------



## SWA (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Erika (Kira98),





I'm so happy it finally arrived and warmed that you like them.



Yes, that's a "Plume", lol, for your horse to wear, if ever you want to just dress him up, or go for some parade fun sometime.

Thank you again Robin, for your extraordinary effort for everyone!


----------



## tshack (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll second Little Horse 2's post. This is the first SS I've participated in on here and REO, you've gone all out and done a ton girl! A big thanks for ALL you've done in this!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 21, 2005)

Just sitting here with my new Christmas kitten, I purchased at the local HumaneSociety...........waiting for my SS gift to arrive....she is helping me write this





Thanks REO for letting me know its on the way.






isnt she cute???











Sorry the pics turned out sooooo big.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 21, 2005)

what an adorable kitty!

Reo any word from the person I am SS to yet?


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2005)

Aw, look at the sweet little kitty!



What is her name? I bet she'll help you rip into your gift when it gets there LOL. Tell her to be good so SANTA CLAWS will come.

Lisa, Mona called your person yesterday. (Thanks Mona!) As of yesterday, the gift has not arrived yet. Your person just moved, but has left a change of address card at the old PO. We'll just hope the gift catches up to her soon!


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 22, 2005)

This has been so much fun for me this year. Knowing that Jane (Rabbitsfizz) got her package sent from me in East Tennessee all the way across the pond to England. And my Secret Santa has been a blast sending me 4 different packages on different days....actually I received them different weeks. I will recap once again and will include the 4th and last (as she said in her final package that included a beautiful card, "all good things must come to an end"



. First of all let me thank my wonderful Secret Santa Elf Karin Santangelo "Karin-NaKar Miniatures" for all the hard work she put in to sending me the four seperate packages and choosing each gift..You are wonderful. The 1st package held a beautiful much needed red halter. The second held an also much needed and beautiful red lead to go with the halter. The third held great horse treats to bribe the horses to put on the halter and walk with me on the lead.



The fourth and final package held treats for me. Beautiful horsey socks, fabulous chocolates, a rocking horse ornament, a precious appaloosa magnet, and wonderful foods from her home state of Louisiana...coffee, creole jambalaya mix and New Orleans style Gumbo base mix. You couldn't have chosen better presents if we were "next door neighbors". I love everything. Thank you again and Merry Merry Christmas and Prayers for a safe and very Happy New year for you, your family and all your friends rebuilding their lives in Louisiana, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama and Texas.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Dec 22, 2005)

Glad you got the last package before Christmas!






I was afraid it might not arrive in time. I loved sending the multiple packages to "tease" you. I feel it not only keeps you guessing with anticipation, but it also makes the "giving" last longer.









I had a lot of fun doing this. Can't wait for next year!

P.S. Judy, gumbo tastes great when it's COLD outside.






It really warms you up!






ENJOY and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Woohoo




it got here today. I got the perfect gift for a candle lover. My hubby said to light one right away and it smells so nice. Thank you, Jennifer Garrett (don't know your forum name) and I hope that you are feeling better this week. Sorry I was so impatient. You would think I was 5 instead of 50 for all the patience I have. The postmaster said she was going to call me if I didn't show up by noon since I have bugged her several times lately.



. I did wait till I got home and the feed was unloaded, but not much longer. Here is a photo of the three small and one really nice large candles I got.

Angie Foy (Dannigirl)


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2005)

Angie, her forum name is Jaxjag2000


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 22, 2005)

Tracy Wilson aka Yankee-minis THANK YOU SO MUCH for my gift certificate from Ozark Mountain tack and supplies. WOWEY will I have fun picking out stuff for my babies. Thanks so much ! What a perfect gift and what a needed hook-up. LOVE IT! It is perfect !Thanks my sweet SS{Hugs} Ramona Gypsyheart


----------



## Gypsyheart (Dec 22, 2005)

littlehorse2 said:


> REO -  You're great and to have taken all this on is a wonderful thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REO.



You really are wonderful for doing this. GOOD JOB and Thanks for all you do. You are the sweetest peach of all. Ramona


----------



## Erica (Dec 22, 2005)

I posted I got mine a few weeks ago....but the camera just got back from Nikon as it had a glitch, so didn't post pics.......thanks so much Shannon (showoffs) for the lovely 6 show halter bag - I LOVE IT



already moved a few of my halters over in it.....


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 22, 2005)

REO said:


> Angie, her forum name is Jaxjag2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

And many thanks for all you have done with the gift exchange. That takes a lot more time and effort than many of us would have time to do and you give all of your time so willingly. You truly are a Not-so secret Santa yourself. Have a wonderful Christmas and a joy filled New Year.

Angie


----------



## Steph (Dec 23, 2005)

> I sent mine over a week ago now, and I still havent heard anything. I hope it gets to Canada alright. Getting worried now. Don't worry SS, I didn't forget about you!


I just got it today, so no need to worry anymore!!! Thank you so much Jamie! I love it (& your card, you and Peanut look great!). I'm a sucker for a soft cute cuddly stuffed animal, he's perfect!! I got an adorable big brown and white stuffed horse, that's super soft and huggable!!


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2005)

You're all So sweet!



Doing this is my way of being able to give back to all of you. It's my pleasure! Makes me feel good to be able to do something for you. I do it from my heart and I don't expect anything in return. SO..............

That's why I was so confused when out of the blue, I get a big pkg from Russ (which I told you about earlier) WOW! What a lovely thing for him to do! Some time later, here comes a pkg from Zachary Farm! (Judy) Double WOW! What a sweet surprise! But wait! There's more! Then I get a little thing from Marty and inside was a little cloth angel for my tree! She's on my tree right now! BUT WAIT! Then a big box comes and I have Karrel open it and peek to see who it's from. It's from Backwoodsnanny!

Except the angel from Marty, I have not opened any. Saving them for Christmas. This will be our biggest Christmas in many years because of the thoughtfulness and love you all sent. I've cried with the arrival of each one and my heart is so full of warmth! I never expected any gifts, but I should not have been surprised because this FAMILY is the best and most caring anywhere! Yes I'm crying as I write this. You're all so sweet!

I wish everyone peace, joy and happiness. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 23, 2005)

My package #3 came from stephanie and it is BEAUTIFUL! A stand-alone embroidered unicorn ornament!

This was my first time with the SS fun--and it has been great! I had so much fun making stuff for my person and i got such wonderful thoughtful things from Stephanie!

Thanks REO and everyone involved, this has been so much fun!

jennifer


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 23, 2005)

justjinx said:


> My package #3 came from stephanie and it is BEAUTIFUL!  A stand-alone embroidered unicorn ornament!
> This was my first time with the SS fun--and it has been great!  I had so much fun making stuff for my person and i got such wonderful thoughtful things from Stephanie!
> 
> Thanks REO and everyone involved, this has been so much fun!
> ...


Jennifer,

Hope you liked everything. I'm sure glad I have an embroidery machine because I have so much fun embroidering for others.

I agree a heartfelt thank you goes out to Robin for all the work she has gone thru to make this a wonder year for our SS gifts.

Stephanie


----------



## Relic (Dec 23, 2005)

Aww our mailman came and went today l felt like a little kid so ashamed to say waiting and nothing but my phone bill but thats really okay we did enjoy making for our SS which is what it's all about and it only counts making someone else's day. Thankyou anyway if you did send something which l was told you did but it will be returned sorry to say as l am in Elk Grove CA every year from Dec26 to Jan 7 to visit my now 93 year old auntie and l can't get anyone to drive the 40 miles to call in my mail for me but really am happy to have been a part of this and look forward to doing it again next year.



Merry christmas.


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 23, 2005)

Steph said:


> > I sent mine over a week ago now, and I still havent heard anything. I hope it gets to Canada alright. Getting worried now. Don't worry SS, I didn't forget about you!
> 
> 
> I just got it today, so no need to worry anymore!!! Thank you so much Jamie! I love it (& your card, you and Peanut look great!). I'm a sucker for a soft cute cuddly stuffed animal, he's perfect!! I got an adorable big brown and white stuffed horse, that's super soft and huggable!!
> ...



Oh, I am so glad. My mom thought I was crazy for going for a stuffed animal, but who can resist one? I wish I had been able to get you more stuff, but that box was pretty full.


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 23, 2005)

Relic said:


> Aww our mailman came and went today l felt like a little kid so ashamed to say waiting and nothing but  my phone bill but thats really okay we did enjoy making for our SS which is what it's all about and it only counts making someone else's day. Thankyou anyway if you did send something which l was told you did but it will be returned sorry to say as l am in Elk Grove CA every year from Dec26 to Jan 7 to visit my now 93 year old auntie and l can't get anyone to drive the 40 miles to call in my mail for me but really am happy to have been a part of this and look forward to doing it again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relic you can tell the mailman or post office to hold your mail and it will be there for you when you get home.








And no I'm not your SS just thought that I would tell you they will hold it for you.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing from my mailman here either...


----------



## Josie (Dec 24, 2005)

Jamie,

Thanks, thanks, and more thanks! What a wondeful array of gifts. My goodness! Favorite item, little horse tree decoration. I saw them at the store and looked at them for a long time, then did not buy myself one. How did you know I wanted one. Also, all the horse supplies are great and will certainly be used. Those were a very good choice. AND our Black Lab, Java, thanks you ever so much for the dog biscuits. How very thoughtful of you to think of her. Are you majic or something - knowing we had a dog?

Thanks again, so much, and I hope you have a lovely, happy, healthy Christmas and New Years. Since you are not far away, come up for a visit this spring.

Josie

Willow Springs Farm

Parkersburg, WV

www.willowspringsminis.com


----------



## showoffs (Dec 24, 2005)

Thank you so much sfmini for the wonderful horse book. I know it will be well read.

I had just found my Secret Santa gift under my Christmas Tree. It must have been there a while as it was in the very back. The package that it came in must have been opened by one of my daughters who put it under the tree without telling me.

Sorry for making you worry.

Have a Merry Christmas,

Shannon


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 24, 2005)

I received my gift last night!!!

It was a beautiful horse pin and a lovely print of a horse drawn sleigh in a country setting, painted by Kim Penner. I love them both!

Thank you so much Heather (Meadowind)


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 24, 2005)

I know mine was sent out on the 15th of December, but no such luck of it arriving yet. I'm good friends with my mail lady and she says she hasn't seen anything yet. That's okay it just means I might have an New Years gift to open.

CHristy


----------



## runamuk (Dec 24, 2005)

anoki said:


> yay, I got it!!!  I got it!!!  Thank you soo much Rori McCrackin - Runamuk Farm!!I assume you made these wonderful things??
> 
> It definately made my day!
> 
> ...


OMG I cannot believe you got it so quick.....I was so late sending it but apparently priority works



and yes I make that stuff glad you liked it.............

OK it is xmas eve and I opened mine

I love the boxes so do my kids.....and the chimes are absolutely great we love windchimes here.....I am however...amazed my pig didn't smell the candy and tear that package open a week ago






the minute I opened the big box I could smell the yummies.....I love it thank you whiskey river


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you sooo much to Tina (tinacvt) from Arizona for my gifts!!!

Hey you guys... I got a new link for my bracelet! it's a horsey one that says "I love horses" (of course) and I added it to my bracelet the day Tina told me it was safe to open the box



so I have been wearing it. Then this morning I opened my other gift and I received the 2005 Breyer Christmas globe ornament! it is so beautiful and on my tree now. I love both gifts and appreciate the thought that went into choosing them. Thank you again, Love Debby


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 25, 2005)

I got an email form my SS and she had the wrong address. She will be sending it out this week. I'll have a New Years gift to open. Thanks for letting me know.

Christy


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 25, 2005)

Aww Christine at Littlesteppers..THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I LOVE the red halter and the metal scoops! YEAAA I had been looking FOREVER for those sizes!!! THANK YOU! ~HUGS~ Whew you don't know how HARD it was to wait till Christmas to open the package either


----------



## Laura (Dec 25, 2005)

Raven & Lisa,

Mia's box got here a few days ago. She's been at her Dad's so she will open it today when she comes for our Christmas. I miss my baby



She'll be home in 2 days though...and then we start moving to the new farm!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh Laura I am so glad it got there!

Raven LOVED her gifts and in fact is now playing with her toy horses (she got lots of new ones) and they have there new (from Mia) blankets on and raven is sitting with her throw on she loves it! I have to get handy and put up her beaded curtain but let me tell you she thinks that is WAY cool and is so excited.

Thanks so much

I know it must be so hard to have Mia away especially this time of year I know my girls just got back yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Renee (Dec 25, 2005)

Shannon, thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. I received lovely bath salts, a photo album and matching picture frame with the most unique horse design on the front. Thanks again and Merry Christmas!

Renee


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 26, 2005)

Judy, (Zachary Farms) I held out, wasn't I good??

Thank you so much, I love the throw with the embroidery, it was tightly wrapped around me this am as I let the dogs out for a pee!!! At least if I wander off thay will know where to bring me back to!! I love it all- aren't lots of packages the best!!!

There's so much in the CMHR cookbook I can do it my slow cooker too- I'm a soup and casserole addict in Winter- only now we are on out way to SPRING!!!!

I ate the chocolate and made myself sick (low tolerance) It was worth it!!!

I wore the gloves yesterday as it was FREEZING and they fit under my Marigolds!!

I love it all THANKYOU!!! Jane


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 26, 2005)

THANK YOU CINDY TINSLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I opened my box yesterday morning and *WOW!!!*It`s a Thomas Kinkade Carrousel horse!!














Its so delicate and so BEAUTIFUL...



...I put it directly in my glass curio cabinet..in the front...I am so HAPPY and cannot THANK YOU enough!!!


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 26, 2005)

I was good girl and waited until Christmas to open my gift.

Rose of Loess Hills Miniature Horses





I just love my gifts. I watched the video today and already picked up on some things I was doing wrong. It will come in so handy.

I also just love the book you sent. Country Christmas by Bob Artley. This is a very nice book, one that will be passed on to my grandson. It remindes me of a lot of things while I was growing up on a small dairy farm. It brings back good memories.





Thank You very Much

Deb


----------



## sfmini (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh Shannon (Showoffs) I am so glad you got your present, I was so worried. I have to say that is an awsome book, written by a very good friend of mine. As a matter of fact you will find my name in the acknowledgements at the beginning of the book. I did a LOT of listening and assisting in web searches and learned about horse breeds I had never heard of before. Try the Florida Cracker horse for one, and there is another breed of horse that has (sort of ) horns on the head. Maybe the Brabant? Not sure, now I have to go thru the book to figure that one out.

For those wondering the book is called 96 Horse Breeds of North America by Judith Dutson. She spent a lot of time researching and searching for all of the breeds of horses found in North America and then researching their origins. Really interesting book, and I used it as gifts for several people.


----------



## Whoa (Dec 26, 2005)

Donna, I LOVE IT!

Donna from Vanity Grove Farm was my Secret Santa. She picked out a beautiful oil candle. It's a glass oil resevoire that is held in place by a metal horse scene. It is hard to describe but absolutely wonderful.

Thank you, Donna. Tomorrow after work I'm going to get some oil. I'm thinking colorless or green.

Thanks again to everyone who organized and helped with the gift exchange. I think we owe them a round of applause.


----------



## virginia (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi REO do you know if my gift got to down Under?

I opened my gift or should I say gifts, from Jane. She must have had a blast wrapping all those wonderful conbinations of fun and practical things. Loved them all, thank you.

Ginny StP


----------



## REO (Dec 27, 2005)

I did contact Nicole-Downunder and asked her if she sent a gift to her person and if she got the gift from you, but she did not answer me





There are 14 people left. I've contacted all the Santas more than once. I've posted all the info they gave me on this thread. I only have not heard from Nicole.

I guess we'll have to give the mail a little more time now that it's running again. My thoughts are to give until the 15th, before we have to ask Elves to send out additional gifts to the people that didn't get one. But I will do what ever ML says.






PLEASE, if you have gotten a gift, please let me know!

I'm not giving up and I'm still looking into things.

While two of the gifts we are waiting on were mailed out in Nov, they were going to or coming from Canada. But for the rest, I hope next year that people will try harder to stick to the Dec 1st deadline to mail out the gifts to make sure they arrive on time.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 27, 2005)

I am so upset that my gift hasnt gotten there and to top it off my person moved before christmas - the nerve! (joking) I will give it a few more days and if not there assume it got lost and send something online maybe??? I feel horrible Reo


----------



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2005)

REO:

If my secrete santa doesnt get her's by next tuesday im going to send out a second one. Im worried now because she should have got it a week ago at least. Mom wrote out the adress and sent it in. But if she doesnt get it, let me know. I'd be happy to resend another one.

Leeana


----------



## REO (Dec 27, 2005)

I know





Once things are mailed, they're out of our hands and all we can do is hope for the best and wait.

4 months ago, someone that lives only 3 hours from me sent me something and it is still Not here! Some times things get lost going through the system.

I know you Santa's are as worried and frustrated as I am. We've all done our best! I'm hoping that the gifts you sent do get to them, but if they don't, I have a list of elves that will help out. But I think we should give it a little more time now that the Christmas mail bulk is slowing down.

Fingers crossed!





Thank you all for trying so hard! You've all been good Santas!


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you Lindsay of Charmed Minis!!! I LOVE my gift!!! Its sooooo creative!! Thank you!!

Jennifer


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 30, 2005)

Reo,

Nothing from SS yet.

I am okay with not getting one, just wanted the SS person to know that gift hasn't been received yet.


----------



## tshack (Dec 30, 2005)

IT CAME IT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





A BIG Thanks to Kathryn aka Anoki here on the forum!








I LOVE the picture frame and wreath! THey both are too neat, I've never seen a wreath made out of leather before, and the picture frame will fit in perfectly with my decor in the living room. Both gifts were well worth the wait! I'll get some pictures uploaded here pretty soon!


----------



## Relic (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi

a parcel notice came in the mail on Wednesday and l got of work an hour early today and picked it up for my mom. l'm not suppose to open it but she said it has to be from her SS because she doesn't know a REBECCA REDFORD from STANTON MO she said to post here so you would know it arrived and she will email you when she gets back the end of next week. lt was mailed and stamped on Dec 9 and got here on the 28th.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunday i might send out another gift ....





Leeana


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 1, 2006)

still no gift here




Hopefully the mail will deliver all these "lost" presents soon.

-Kris


----------



## RNR (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh Relic I am sooo relived you got it! Iwas really getting worryed!! I Now know to get something from MO to Canada I need to mail in in November to get there by christmas! This was my first time mailing to CANADA!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! Thanks Nicole-Downunder!! I finally recieved my gift...and now I know why it took so long! It came from Austrailia! I got a halter and a brush....thanks again!

-Kris


----------



## Gini (Jan 4, 2006)

Got home yesterday and found my SS gift!!!

Thank you cyberponi (Laura Wagler) for the beautiful cowboy

hat knik knak. It fits right in with the other horsie things on

my bookshelf. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Relic (Jan 4, 2006)

Thankyou Rebecca aka RNR for the lovely horse clock that whinnies gotta love that for sure and the red halter and batch of horse treats l liked that you enclosed the instructions on how to make them and l also loved your doggie xmas card l stuck it up on my bulletin board right by the computer hes a sweetheart. Thanks again hope you had a good season to.


----------



## painthorselover (Jan 4, 2006)

hi Reo

i got my gift december 30th.and my secret santa (chazzy) got hers december 30-jan 1st.1 of those days


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Leya Brier.......my Secret Santa. I love the gifts thank you so much. I could not wait til CHristmas...oopsy.........lol..............


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

TinyMiteVillage this is the thread from Xmas 2005...the thread for this years Secret Santa is pinned at the top of the forum. Look at all the nice stuff you got though!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Cara (Dec 7, 2006)

still waiting for mine!



:


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2006)

Please Don't use this thread any more. Pretty please post on the 2006 thread that is pinned to the top of the forum. I'm keeping track of who has gotten their gifts and TWO threads is just too confusing to keep track of.

This is from LAST year.





But it is fun to read who got what and who last year!



:


----------



## Reble (Dec 7, 2006)

boy you guys got this poor old lady confused



:


----------



## Diana (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't received mind yet but Santa still has plenty of time.


----------

